# Chicago Gameday IX is Oct 23rd: THE AFTERMATH...



## buzz (Sep 12, 2004)

THIS POST WILL BE KEPT UPDATED WITH ALL CURRENT INFORMATION.

ENWorld Chicago Gameday IX is a day of *FREE* gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. *Gameday IX is October 23rd.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. Reply or PM me (buzz) with any questions. 

*Our host*:
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*Our schedule*:

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). _Arrive at the store by 9:00am to settle in to your game tables._

*Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm*
Game 1: Littleton (HERO)
Game 2: Battle Squadron Wolveshead and the World of Tomorrow (d20 Modern/Future)
Game 3: Allied Avengers Assemble (SASd20)
Game 4: Slaughter House 3.0 (D&D 3.0)
Game 5: Minis painting seminar
Game 6: Eye of the Needle (Arcana Unearthed)

*Meal break* from 2:30pm to 3:30pm. Be sure to come back on time for the...

*Prize drawing* from 3:30pm to 4:00pm. Featuring prizes from (so far):
Atlas Games: _Occult Lore_, _Ars Magica_ 4th ed.
Bastion Press: _Forged_ Oathbound novel (24)
Expeditious Retreat Press: _Monster Geographica: Underground_ (2)
Fiery Dragon Productions: _Arriba Espana, Adventure Tiles Dungeons_ (2)
Hero Games: _Sidekick_, HERO t-shirt
Khan's Press: PDFs galore!
Malhavoc: _The Book of Hallowed Might_, _Book of Hallowed Might II_, _Chaositech_, _Legacy of the Dragons_, _Hyperconscious_ (2),
_Children of the Rune_ (2)
Mythic Dreams Studios: _Dark Inheritance_
Necromancer games: _Tome of Horrors II_ (2)
Paizo Publishing: Copies of _Dragon_, _Dungeon_, and _Undefeated_
RPGObjects: _Legends of Excalibur_
Wizards: _Call of Cthulhu d20_
Misc: D&D 30th Anniv. tote bag

*Slot 2: Afternoon events from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (or later)*
Game 1: This Modern Jungle (Angel/Buffy)
Game 2: Till death due us part... (D&D 3.0)
Game 3: The Great Train Robbery (D&D/Eberron)
Game 4: CANCELLED
Game 5: Minis painting seminar
Game 6: SUBSTITUTION: The Trouble at Grisham's Point


*EVENT LISTINGS*

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
No limit to number of attendees.

1. buzz
2. Jaws
3. Barendd Nobeard
4. William Ronald
5. JoeGKushner
6. omokage 
7. Halma
8. Shadowbane
9. Painfully
10. Lord Anarchy
...

*Slot 1*

Game 1: *Littleton*
(HERO Sidekick; run by buzz)
Summary - _Being a teenager in a small farm town isn't easy. Chores, homework, peer pressure, the opposite sex... battling aliens, stopping pyrokinetic kids from burning down the school, and trying to prevent the gym teacher from eating your dad's brain. Oh, and you're flunking math! Rough, dude.

A HERO Sidekick adventure. Rules will be taught and characters provided; no prior HERO experience necessary. Be sure to birng a lot of d6s._
1. s100bus
2. omokage
3. thalmin 
4. 
5.
6.

Game 2: *Battle Squadron Wolveshead and the World of Tomorrow*
(d20 Modern/Future; run by FCWesel)
Summary - _More than mere pilots and soldiers the Battle Squadron Wolveshead is called to action to investigate several strange occurrences across the globe. Warriors, spies, adventurers, pilots and scoundrels…Can they unravel the mystery and overcome evil in time to save all that they know and love before time runs out!

Join a classic pulp sci-fi setting based off of the world of “SKY CAPTAIN and the WORLD of TOMORROW” set-up using the d20 Modern/Future rules. High adventure, darring doing and cinematic action are the order of the day! Only heroes need apply. Think Indiana Jones, Flash Gordon, the Rocketeer, the Shadow and of course…SKY CAPTAIN and the WORLD of TOMORROW! Bring dice and be ready for high action and grand pulp drama.

Seats: 6 Players
No rules books needed, just some dice and a desire to save the world. Ray-guns, P-40's, high action and Player Characters are to be provided._
1. Barendd Nobeard
2. TracerBullet42
3. Shadowbane
4. MonkeyCheese42
5. gperez1234
6. 

Game 3: *Allied Avengers Assemble*
(Silver Age Sentinels d20; run by Reidzilla)
Summary - _During the conclusion of the 19th century, strange reports began to appear across the world of people who could crush boulders barehanded, lift trains over their heads, and even fly through the air like a bird! None of these reported sightings were ever given much credence until the emergence of super-humans during World War One. Since that time, several exceptional people have come forward and revealed their unique abilities in the to protect the innocent, to up hold the ideals of their nation, or for profit and fame. With Germany’s declaration of war upon the world and Hitler’s unveiling of his Ueberstahl armored vehicles and troops, Great Britain has called upon the heroes of the Allied nations to fight for freedom!

Join in a “Golden Age” style romp through an alternate history World War Two! A plethora of Heroes will be provided._
1. rowport
2. Bront
3. Ninjacat
4. Yort
5.
6.

Game 4: *Slaughter House! v3.0*
(D&D 3.0 ed core rule set, D&D Miniatures variant war game, up to 4 players; run by GORAK)
Summary - _Long ago, an ancient and powerful evil god called Vecna created a dark and mysterious dungeon of death and madness for his own experiments and bemusement as a sort of trial for would-be heroes who dared to oppose him. Hidden somewhere within its dark and foreboding halls and passageways, multi-dimensional rooms and endless shadows is the source of great power and reward for those brave, skillful and lucky enough to survive its many deadly and nightmarish denizens, traps and unknown secrets. Many forgotten heroes and foolish adventurers have dared to venture into this nightmare realm and legend speaks of few, if any, who survived its perils to find the light of day. 

Ancient tales whisper of an old story about secret invitations presented by a mysterious figured cloaked in black wielding a torch of Dark Fire. It goes on to say that this mysterious messenger seeks out four champions who oppose Death and offers a cryptic invitation to participate in a dark tournament. The prize is said to be great power and reward to the one who can emerge victorious over the darkness and find the light of day. The invitation is then sealed in the challenger's blood as he vanishes from this world to confront his fate.

Your strange dream seems to slowly dissipate as you are rustled out of slumber by a slow methodical knock at your front door. As you slowly clamber out of your bed, a cold and deeply frightening premonition grips your heart as you wonder just who could be knocking on your door at this hour of the night!

Slaughter House! v3.0 is a turn based D&D Miniatures variant board game with up to 4 players. It is a game that I created using traditional 3.0 D&D core rules with D&D Miniatures and Hack Master variant rules with heavy themes and some rule variations from the original Guantlet video game fused into an exciting, fun and fast paced battle royale. Players begin in one of the 4 corners of the dungeon exploring various rooms and passageways battling monsters and other players while accumulating experience and power along the way. A prize will be awarded to the winner! (most experience points).

-Character creation rules can be found here. Other Slaughter House! game rules will be provided at event. Players are encouraged to bring their own set of D&D dice, a copy of the 3rd ed D&D Player's Handbook and Dungeon Master's guide to event._
1. Lord Anarchy
2.
3.
4.

Game 5: *Minis painting seminar*
(KnowTheToe & Nikmal)
Summary - _Learn the basics or fine-tune your skills. We will be providing the option of painting Reaper miniature 2758: Stern Kestrelmann, Paladin by Werner Klocke as a group. This miniature has well defined hair, a chiseled face, armor, sword, boots, cloak and a gem. He will allow us to cover a huge spectrum of options. 

We will provide a “How To” sheet discussing the techniques and options used in painting as well as answering any questions you may have (to the best of our ability). We will provide a prepped and primed Stern miniature for each participant interested. I will also bring copies of My Painting Binder burned onto CD._
1. Mark
2. JoeGKushner
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 6: *Eye of the Needle*
(Arcana Unearthed; run by Jaws)
Summary - _Six experienced players will use pre-generated 5th-level characters. (I might allow people to bring their own characters but their compatibility and/or possible death is what they will have to deal with.)

The Countess of Menshyre’s daughter Evina lies dying in Sormere of a slow, wasting illness. The family believes that it was sent by a powerful and ancient foe, Vulthas, the Lord of Dark Flames. Skilled akashics hired by the family delved deep into the Akashic Memory and found a record of this happening once before. The cure for this plague may be found in records lost in the wild northlands. The family asked the PCs to recover the first of three akashic memory stones, the Treasures of the Soan.

Are they ready for the challenge of recovering the first of the Treasures?_
1. Quickbeam - sibeccai oathsworn
2. Joshua Dyal - human mageblade
3. William Ronald - human totem warrior (hawk)
4. Halma - verrik akashic
5. Tomoloc1973
6.



*Slot 2*

Game 1: *This Modern Jungle*
(ANGEL/BUFFY RPG; run by FCWesel)
Summary - _Not too long ago... Chicago, Illinois. Something has begun to hunt in the alleyways and shadow-filled nights of the Windy City. When an ancient darkness awakens in a new jungle who can hunt the hunters?

"This Modern Jungle" is a Angel/Buffy game that can be played by those who have never seen a episode of the shows, much less played the RPG. I will not be using the Angel or Buffy TV Show characters but instead will provide custom characters made for this episode as per the Book's rules. You don't have to bring a thing but a desire to have some cinematic action/horror fun! Rules taught as we play...not that there's that many to begin with, mind you!

Rules Taught and Characters Provided._
1. Barendd Nobeard
2. Ninjacat
3. Yort
4. TracerBullet42
5. MonkeyCheese42
6.

Game 2: *Till death due us part...*
(D&D 3.0/Oriental Adventures; run by Reidzilla; same table from slot 1)
Summary - _The wedding of a young nobleman is a time of joy for the entire community but, not in the village of Xian Hue. Strange events have followed the wedding at the Great house of Yuag Te family: the processional cart and entourage were found abandoned halfway to the village from the estate, the wedding guests have yet to return, and eerie sounds drift across the paddies from the estate every night. With the village in the grip of terror, the local magistrate has put out that call for a band of monster hunters to come discover the fate of the Yuag Te family.

Join in a mythic Chinese adventure! 7th level characters will be provided._
1. Joshua Dyal
2. gperez1234
3. Painfully
4. Shadowbane
5.
6.

Game 3: *The Great Train Robbery*
(D&D/Eberron;  run by Halma; private room)
Summary - _“All aboard! The electric rail is leaving the station!” The remaining passengers run to catch the train. A shadowy figure watches the final passengers get on the train. Then the figure moves to the end of the line, slips between the cars, and mumbles an incantation. An extra-planer rift opens up and the shadowy figure slips into it comfortably. The train begins to move down the line, starting out slowly and then picking up speed. Silently moving along the electric rail to it’s destination…. Or will it?

I will provide the PC’s for a heist mission. They will be a balance of characters and I will leave only 4-6 positions open for this spot. This will be set in Eberron, and will of course take place on the Electric rail line._
1. Jaws
2. Quickbeam
3. Tomoloc1973
4. buzz
5. omokage
6. William Ronald
*This event is FULL.*

Game 4: *The Enemy of My Enemy*
This event has been cancelled.

Game 5: *Minis painting seminar*
(KnowTheToe & Nikmal)
Summary - _Learn the basics or fine-tune your skills. We will be providing the option of painting Reaper miniature 2758: Stern Kestrelmann, Paladin by Werner Klocke as a group. This miniature has well defined hair, a chiseled face, armor, sword, boots, cloak and a gem. He will allow us to cover a huge spectrum of options. 

We will provide a “How To” sheet discussing the techniques and options used in painting as well as answering any questions you may have (to the best of our ability). We will provide a prepped and primed Stern miniature for each participant interested. I will also bring copies of My Painting Binder burned onto CD._
1. rowport
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 6: *The Trouble at Grisham's Point*
(D&D 3.0, run by Gorak) 
Summary- _It is springtime yet troubling events and mysterious disappearances of livestock and townsfolk have plagued the residents of Grisham's Point since the middle of Winter. A few days ago, Father Martigan of the town's only church vanished without a trace while tending to his small vineyard on the outskirts of town. Desperate, the mayor and acting sheriff of Grisham's Point has posted a plea for help and a reward for any adventurers brave enough to venture forth into the dark hills outside of town and end the menace once and for all._

3rd level characters will be created using a quick point buy system.
1. thalmin
2. Lord Anarchy
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 12, 2004)

I'll be there for breakfast if Barendd is going to. We will be driving down together (I hope, and I hope he will drive as he has been there before).

Sign me up for the Eberron game, The Great Train Robbery.


Peace and smiles 

Joe


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow, just get the feeling this is gonna be a blast of a Game Day. Thanks Buzz for the work to get it done and Curt and G.P. for hosting.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2004)

Put me down for the _Oriental Adventures_ game in the afternoon -- 'Til Death Due Us Part.  I'm still thinking about the morning game...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 12, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I'll be there for breakfast if Barendd is going to. We will be driving down together (I hope, and I hope he will drive as he has been there before).
> 
> Sign me up for the Eberron game, The Great Train Robbery.
> 
> ...



 How could I not go--I get to bring a Legendary Runeanimal!  No problem, Jaws--I will drive and we will have a blast.

Please sign me up for:
Breakfast
Slot 1, Game 2: Battle Squadron Wolveshead and the World of Tomorrow
Slot 2, Game 1: This Modern Jungle

Guess I'm an FCWesel junkie this time around!


----------



## Mark (Sep 12, 2004)

Sign me up for the First Slot (Game 5) Minis Painting Seminar, please.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 12, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Guess I'm an FCWesel junkie this time around!




Hehe! Glad to have you on board, Barendd! I hope I don't let you down!


EDIT: Hey Buzz, we don't have to approve players like we did that one time, right? In any event, just let who ever signs up that wants a seat at my table in: "first come\first serve"...I approve any and all that want to have a day of fun. 

EDIT, part duex: Buzz, had me a brain fart, make the _World of Tomorrow _ game 6 players not 8 please. Thanks. Onbviously the text should read, "_More then mere pilots and soldiers the Battle Squadron Wolveshead is called to action to investigate several strange occurrences across the globe. Warriors, spies, adventurers, pilots and scoundrels…Can they unravel the mystery and overcome evil in time to save all that they know and love before time runs out!_" (in all likelyhood I will have 1 or 2 extra PCs. just in case...but six players seems to be GD standard OPs, and I don't want to spread the fun too thin.) Thanks, again.


----------



## s100bus (Sep 12, 2004)

Please sign me up for Littleton/Hero in the morning...


----------



## thalmin (Sep 12, 2004)

Please sign me up for Mark's "Enemy of My Enemy" afternoon game. Still deciding for the AM game.


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, we don't have to approve players like we did that one time, right? In any event, just let who ever signs up that wants a seat at my table in: "first come\first serve"...I approve any and all that want to have a day of fun.



Yes, pre-approval is out the window, *unless a GM wants to request it*.



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> (in all likelyhood I will have 1 or 2 extra PCs. just in case...but six players seems to be GD standard OPs, and I don't want to spread the fun too thin.)



Good idea. It would behoove all of the event GMs to consider possibly taking more than the allotted players, just in case we get a lot of walk-ins. Of course, this is voluntary. If you feel that your game (or your sanity) can't handle more than six, then don't sweat it. We were fine last time, other than my boneheaded-ness. Lacking boneheadedness this time, it should hopefully not be an issue.


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2004)

All sign-ups to this point have been added to the schedule. Spread the word, peeps!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 12, 2004)

Pulp me up, baby!  Sign me up for "Battle Squadron Wolveshead and the World of Tomorrow" for slot one.  (If Floyd will have me...)

And how about "Meet Me Halfway" in the afternoon slot...

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 12, 2004)

buzz:
Please sign me up for a seat in the morning Slot 6 game _Eye of the Needle_, and a space at Halma's table for his afternoon game of _The Great Train Robbery._

To both DMs:
While I'm experienced player and DM in my own right, I've not yet played in either of your game settings.  On the plus side of things, I have both books and will handle some pre-game prep work.  Please email me with any critical items you feel a novice to the AU or Eberron settings will need to be intimately familiar with.  Thanks much!!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 12, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> buzz:
> Please sign me up for a seat in the morning Slot 6 game _Eye of the Needle_, and a space at Halma's table for his afternoon game of _The Great Train Robbery._
> 
> To both DMs:
> While I'm experienced player and DM in my own right, I've not yet played in either of your game settings.  On the plus side of things, I have both books and will handle some pre-game prep work.  Please email me with any critical items you feel a novice to the AU or Eberron settings will need to be intimately familiar with.  Thanks much!!



I will have the all the proper info for the characters available. Having and bringing the book along is a plus.

I have Eberron but I have not played it yet either. I have used some for one of my AU campaigns.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2004)

TracerBullet42 and Quickbeam: You're signed up.


----------



## GORAK (Sep 12, 2004)

*Add game description*

Buzz,
Slot 1, Game 4- Slaughter House 3.0
Replace the my current game desciption with the one listed below the dotted line. I will provide basic character creation rules in a separate post so you do not need to clutter up the main event listing.
Thanx
Gorak

............................................................................................................

Slaughter House! version 3.0
D&D 3.0 ed core rule set, D&D Miniatures variant war game, up to 4 players

“Long ago, an ancient and powerful evil god called Vecna created a dark and mysterious dungeon of death and madness for his own experiments and bemusement as a sort of trial for would-be heroes who dared to oppose him. Hidden somewhere within its dark and foreboding halls and passageways, multi-dimensional rooms and endless shadows is the source of great power and reward for those brave, skillful and lucky enough to survive its many deadly and nightmarish denizens, traps and unknown secrets. Many forgotten heroes and foolish adventurers have dared to venture into this nightmare realm and legend speaks of few, if any, who survived its perils to find the light of day. 
Ancient tales whisper of an old story about secret invitations presented by a mysterious figured cloaked in black wielding a torch of Dark Fire. It goes on to say that this mysterious messenger seeks out four champions who oppose Death and offers a cryptic invitation to participate in a dark tournament. The prize is said to be great power and reward to the one who can emerge victorious over the darkness and find the light of day. The invitation is then sealed in the challenger's blood as he vanishes from this world to confront his fate.”

Your strange dream seems to slowly dissipate as you are rustled out of slumber by a slow methodical knock at your front door. As you slowly clamber out of your bed, a cold and deeply frightening premonition grips your heart as you wonder just who could be knocking on your door at this hour of the night!

-Character creation rules will be provided later in a separate post on this thread. Other Slaughter House! game rules will be provided at event. Players are encouraged to bring their own set of D&D dice, a copy of the 3rd ed D&D Player's Handbook and Dungeon Master's guide to event.


----------



## GORAK (Sep 12, 2004)

*Slaughter House! 3.0 Basic Character Creation Rules*

Basic Character Creation Rules:
Ruleset- 3.0 D&D core rules only
Races- Standard 3.0 PHB
Start Level- 3rd
Ability scores- 66 points (avg score 11) to allocate to the 6 standard abilities. No score can be below a 3 or higher than 18 except with race bonus or magic item bonus (bought with starting gold). This method assumes an average score of 11 in each ability and allows for personal customization from that point. Total base ability points (not including race or magic item bonus) must total 66 or less    
Start Gold- 2,700gp. 
You may buy whatever magic item you want out of the 3.0 DMG at market price with this money. Remember to have some money set aside to buy weapons, armor and other gear. There will be no opportunity to buy stuff once you enter the dungeon.
Alignment- Any
Deities- Any from the 3.0 PHB p.90. For clerics, if choosing to follow a particular ethos or spiritual inclination instead of a deity, the chosen domains must mesh with a common element in their beliefs.
Languages- Standard book. 
Classes- Any basic class or class combination. No prestige classes. 
Skills & Feats- You may choose whatever skills and feats allowed by your class combinations. All skills and feats must be chosen when character is created, no waiting until later. 
-All other aspects of character creation rules remains the same as it states in the PHB. It is suggested that you create at least 2 characters. Remember to bring your own dice, 3.0 ed Player's HandBook and 3.0 ed Dungeon Masters Guide for reference if possible. 

You may contact me by email with any questions: jbkaminski@ameritech.net


----------



## GORAK (Sep 12, 2004)

*Sign me up for Slot 2, Game 6*

Buzz,
Sign me up for evening Slot 2, Game 6- Meet Me Halfway.
thanx
Gorak


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2004)

GORAK: Done!


----------



## rowport (Sep 13, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Game 3: Allied Avengers Assemble (SASd20)
> Game 4: The Enemy of My Enemy (D&D)



Hey, Buzz!  Wow- this is going to be a great Game Day.  I am really torn between some tough choices- I will be sorry to miss both your HERO game and the Painting Seminar (again)!  Buuttt... I cannot pass up Reid's "Allied Avengers Assemble!" game in the morning, nor Mark's "The Enemy of My Enemy" in the night- please sign me up for both!  Thanks!

PS - Let's talk off-line about my prize donations to get that sorted, too.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey, buzz, why don't you put me in the AU game in the morning also please.


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 13, 2004)

buzz, Sign me and Mrs. Shadowlight up for the Buffy/Angel game! (She's hoping to play a Slayer FCWesel )

We're wtill deciding on the 1st slot.


----------



## moquif (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sign me up for Littleton please*

I'd like to join the Littleton game if there are still spaces left.
Jason Youngberg


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2004)

Sign me up for Allied Avengers Assemble (SASd20) in the 1st slot.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 13, 2004)

Buzz, sign me up for Slot 0, as I will assuredly need a good breakfast.  

In the morning, sign me up for the AU game -- Eye of the Needle.  I have not played AU, but I own the book and have read it thoroughly.

In the evening, please sign me up for Mark's "Enemy of My Enemy."

Remember, if we do have a DM having to cancel last minute or a sudden surge of walk-ins, I will gladly give up my seat in either slot to serve as a back up DM.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 13, 2004)

i spoke with curt today, he did mention if any one wanted to run paranois xp he might be up for that. 

shadowlight...a slayer, huh? you never know, almost anything might be possible. (though i don't make any promises.)


----------



## Mark (Sep 13, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> In the evening, please sign me up for Mark's "Enemy of My Enemy."
> 
> Remember, if we do have a DM having to cancel last minute or a sudden surge of walk-ins, I will gladly give up my seat in either slot to serve as a back up DM.




Oh, I don't think you'll get out of my game that easily.  I'd urge people to sign up in advance if they want to be assured of a game to play on the gameday.  Walking in doesn't leave time for DMs to prepare and dropping out of a game might be detrimental to game balance also.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll take a Slot 0, a Game 5 in Slot One, and I'll try out "The Enemy of my Enemy" to see what's going on!


----------



## omokage (Sep 13, 2004)

sign me up for breakfast and for your morning game, Buzz.
Still not sure how late I'll be able to stay, so I'm holding off signing up for the afternoon this time.


----------



## buzz (Sep 13, 2004)

Added sign-ups for rowport, Joshua Dyal, Shadowlight, moquif, Bront, William Ronald, JoeGKushner, and omokage.

Mark, your game is going fast!


----------



## Mark (Sep 13, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, your game is going fast!




_It ain't the game.  It's the fast company we keep..._


----------



## buzz (Sep 13, 2004)

FYI, the Official Gameday Web site(tm) has been updated.

http://gameday.buzzmo.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 13, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I will have the all the proper info for the characters available. Having and bringing the book along is a plus.
> 
> I have Eberron but I have not played it yet either. I have used some for one of my AU campaigns.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to the carnage my friend  .


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 14, 2004)

OK buzz, sign me and Mrs Shadowlight up for Slot 1, Game 6: Eye of the Needle!  AU here we come!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't think you'll get out of my game that easily.  I'd urge people to sign up in advance if they want to be assured of a game to play on the gameday.  Walking in doesn't leave time for DMs to prepare and dropping out of a game might be detrimental to game balance also.




Mark, I do agree that signing up is the best approach for the Gameday. However, I volunteered to be a back up DM in the previous thread in case one is needed.  (I do consider myself obligated to keep my promise if needed, hopefully I won't be.)  So, I will have to be prepared to run a game just in case.  So, I will have to review the adventure and the pre-generated characters.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sweet!*



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> OK buzz, sign me and Mrs Shadowlight up for Slot 1, Game 6: Eye of the Needle!  AU here we come!



 That ties me with Mark. Who will fill their last slot first?

And the Pack won. I'm on a roll.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Halma (Sep 14, 2004)

Buzz,

Sign me up for Jaws's AU game in the moring.  And I will try to make breakfast this time... it will just mean that I have to get up around 6:30 ish to make it.. "Aurora Livin"

Thanks man!!  You are doing a great job with this Buzz!

Halma

OH yeah... Any of the Detroit people or out of town-ers coming need a place to stay?  I have an extra bed, actually two futon mattresses, no actual futon, and two couches. It is in Aurora though so it does take some time to get to Games plus….  Just thought I would offer.


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> And I will try to make breakfast this time... it will just mean that I have to get up around 6:30 ish to make it.. "Aurora Livin"



Preachin' to the choir. Many caffeinated beverages will be imbibed that day.

Buzz, who lives in Aurora.


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Who will fill their last slot first?



And the winner is... Jaws! Shadowlight's and Halma's sign-ups have made your event the first to "sell out".

Bask in the glory, for it is fleeting...


----------



## xrpsuzi (Sep 15, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> _It ain't the game.  It's the fast company we keep..._




I almost survived one of Mark's game... Until I stabbed the store keeper. 

Buzz, Joe and I aren't going to be able to make it this time around. It's too close to our moving date.

But we'll pony up 2 copies of Monster Geographica: Underground for door prizes. If it's alright with Curt, we'll send them to the store directly.

Have fun all and if you're in Shimla, we'll throw one hell of a Game Day: Himalayas.

-Suzi


----------



## thalmin (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Suzi. Sorry you can't make it. You will be missed. Good luck on your move. Is it to do research for _Monster Geographica: Mountains_? You take your business serious!   

Hope to see you again sometime.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 15, 2004)

*More news on prizes*

Got this in an e-mail today:



> I just sent off a package for Chicago gameday today. I hope everyone likes the prizes. Good luck with the game. Let me know how it goes (seriously).
> 
> Monte





Peace and smiles 

j.

p.s. I still don't know what the prizes are.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 15, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone would like to put in money for a prize one that is killer! The Worlds largest Dungeon.. if we can get enough donations to buy this it would make for a nice prize! I am in and would be willing to put up 5 to 10 bucks for a donation to get this prize!
anyone else?
I think that we should make this a tradition for future Game Days as well I know that we are going to donate books and such form our own collections and I am announcing I will donate the CoC D20 book for a prize too! But lets make one special prize as well one that we all have a part of... donate some money heck if we all do it will not cost all that much for each of us!! (the cost of the book BTW is 100 
the more that participates the less the cost for each of us! 
what do you think? 
-nik


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 15, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Sign me up for Jaws's AU game in the moring.  And I will try to make breakfast this time... it will just mean that I have to get up around 6:30 ish to make it.. "Aurora Livin"
> 
> ...




I too will offer.. I live in Gurnee but I am MORE then willing to payu the expense of driving out to Mt Prospect and back and the toll.. it takes about a half hour to get to the game store so it is not that big a deal.. if you need a place to stay please let me know via email.
my name is Jon my email is enygma@comcast.net
-nik


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 15, 2004)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone would like to put in money for a prize one that is killer! The Worlds largest Dungeon.. if we can get enough donations to buy this it would make for a nice prize! I am in and would be willing to put up 5 to 10 bucks for a donation to get this prize!
> anyone else?
> I think that we should make this a tradition for future Game Days as well I know that we are going to donate books and such form our own collections and I am announcing I will donate the CoC D20 book for a prize too! But lets make one special prize as well one that we all have a part of... donate some money heck if we all do it will not cost all that much for each of us!! (the cost of the book BTW is 100
> the more that participates the less the cost for each of us!
> ...




thanks, but not i. 

i think stuff like this should really be avoided for game day.

IF there HAD TO BE a "drawing" for something, and people paid for a chance at it, i would rather see a gift certificate then anything else. at least that way someone could get something they wanted.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 15, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> thanks, but not i.
> 
> i think stuff like this should really be avoided for game day.
> 
> IF there HAD TO BE a "drawing" for something, and people paid for a chance at it, i would rather see a gift certificate then anything else. at least that way someone could get something they wanted.



It was an idea is all and I more then understand if it does not go over very well. I just thought that it might be fun and something new.. if no one participates I more then understand and will not quibble about it, if no one thinks it is fun.. then quash the idea... after all Game Day is supposed to be all about fun  If it does go over I would have no problem it being a gift certificate as that is a great idea as well!

-nik


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2004)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Buzz, Joe and I aren't going to be able to make it this time around. It's too close to our moving date.



Sorry to hear that, Suzi. Joe cought me in another thread and I've taken his email off the Gameday mailing list.



			
				suzi yee said:
			
		

> But we'll pony up 2 copies of Monster Geographica: Underground for door prizes. If it's alright with Curt, we'll send them to the store directly.



You rawk! Thanks. 



			
				suzi yee said:
			
		

> Have fun all and if you're in Shimla, we'll throw one hell of a Game Day: Himalayas.



Okay, but I might not make in time for the breakfast slot...


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2004)

FYI, I've updated the prize listing. I'm donating copies of _Occult Lore_, _Dark Inheritance_, and copies of _Dragon_, _Dungeon_, and _Undefeated_.


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2004)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> It was an idea is all and I more then understand if it does not go over very well.



It's not a bad idea, but I think that so many people involved with Gameday already donate so much time, effort, and even money, that asking for attendees to chip in money, even for a cool prize, is asking too much. Gameday should be free. If this means that the prizes aren't always the snazziest, I'm okay with that. I'd like to think that people don't come just for the prizes.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

I certainly don't.  For what it's worth, for the Detroit gameday, we made a conscious decision not to worry about prizes; it's an awful lot of added workload for the organizers.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for picking characters so quickly.

Quickbeam - sibeccai oathsworn
Joshua Dyal - human mageblade
William Ronald - human totem warrior (hawk)
Shadowlight - mojh runethane
Shadowlight (guest) - quickling faen winter witch
Halma - verrik akashic

I know it is possible that some people might not make it. We will deal with the changes then, if necessary.

The pre-generated characters that were left over:

litorian totem warrior (wolf)
giant unfettered


Peace and smiles 

Joe


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 15, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> It's not a bad idea, but I think that so many people involved with Gameday already donate so much time, effort, and even money, that asking for attendees to chip in money, even for a cool prize, is asking too much. Gameday should be free. If this means that the prizes aren't always the snazziest, I'm okay with that. I'd like to think that people don't come just for the prizes.



I did not mean to imply that the game day should not be free or that the Prizes are not cool as they are.. more then cool! I was just throwing out this as an idea that might be fun.. but I apologize as it seems that it was taken  the wrong way.. I did not want any one ot think that it was all about the prizes or that the ones we had were not fun and such.. it was just an idea is all 
one that actually popped in to my head late last night and I thought that I would throw it on the board to see what everyones opinion was is all  Please do not think that I wanted to turn this into something that it was not meant to be ok.. I to enjoy the game day for what it is and just threw out a thought to gage opinions
-nikmal


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2004)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> but I apologize as it seems that it was taken  the wrong way..



Oh, don't sweat it. Ideas are always welcome!


----------



## thalmin (Sep 16, 2004)

For the prize pool:

Hero Games donated a copy of _Sidekicks_ and a t-shirt

Nikmal donated a copy of _Call of Cthuhu d20_


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2004)

New prize duly added.

Okay, I figure the time is just about right for the banner ad to go up. One month away; one month of advertising.

Suggestions for sites on which to advertize? RPGHost? RPG.net? GamingReport.com?


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Suggestions for sites on which to advertize? RPGHost? RPG.net? GamingReport.com?




Those sound good to me. Perhaps some of the companies who kindly donated prizes would be willing to host it or a Gameday link in return for a link on the Gameday homepage and Post#1 (in the prize support section)? Just a thought.

By the way, I contacted GOO about some prize support for the SAS d20 event. Unfortunately, I have yet to hear from them.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 17, 2004)

Buzz

What sites did you advertise on last time?

Did we have anyone come over form other sites?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 17, 2004)

*Another prize donation*

Add to the prize list:
_Legends of Excalibur: Arthurian Adventures_ donated by RPGObjects.


----------



## buzz (Sep 17, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> What sites did you advertise on last time?
> 
> Did we have anyone come over form other sites?



I believe that Mark got us a spot on the RPGHost network, our freebie here on ENWorld, and then I bought advertising on GamingReport.com. Honestly, I'm not sure how many people came because of the banner ad, but, iirc, the ads went up pretty late in the game. This time we'll have a full month of ads prior to Gameday.

I thik maybe I'll add a "How did you hear about Gameday?" box to the sign-up sheet.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 17, 2004)

still not 100% sure that i'm going, but so far so good.    might bring the wife and/or child, but don't count on that (in fact, probably not).    don't want to sign up for anything if i'm not sure i'll be there to fill the spot...



			
				suzi yee said:
			
		

> But we'll pony up 2 copies of Monster Geographica: Underground for door prizes. If it's alright with Curt, we'll send them to the store directly.




i've already got two copies.    if i won one, i'll give it charitably to someone else.


----------



## buzz (Sep 17, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> still not 100% sure that i'm going, but so far so good.    might bring the wife and/or child, but don't count on that (in fact, probably not).    don't want to sign up for anything if i'm not sure i'll be there to fill the spot...



 



			
				Buffy said:
			
		

> Gee, can you vague that up for me?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 18, 2004)

Jaws:
Cool array of pregens for your game slot.  I just emailed you my character selection, and wanted to thank you for running an AU session.  I've been looking for an excuse to give the book a more thorough read and a reason to become more familiar with the races and classes.  Gracias, merci, and all that jazz!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 18, 2004)

shadowlight and Mrs Shadowlight, please see post #51. Characters are going fast in the Eye of the Needle adventure for Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed. Both of you are the last to pick.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2004)

I went ahead and purchased advertising on RPG.net, as it was half the cost of advertising on GamingReport. We'll see if it's worth it.

Sign-ups are dropping off. Get the word out, peeps!


----------



## Mark (Sep 18, 2004)

For EN World banners you need to contact Morrus - 

russ (@) en-world.freeserve.co.uk

He used to have a deal where Community Supporters could get a banner (I think, for a week).  If four Community Supoorters (who aren't publishers) who come to EN-Chicago Gamedays could step up I believe that would cover that.  How many of the DMs and/or players who come to EN-Chicago Gamedays are Community Supporters?  Otherwise a banner would need to be purchased - 

http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=276&SRC=EnWorld

The one I purchased last time was for 100K and I believe it lasted for a couple of weeks (but the amount of time it lasts depends on traffic).

________________________________


An RPGHost Network banner (the one I purchased last time was for 100K impressions) is available here - 

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=517

Gold Vendor publishers who sell through RPGNow.com can get these at a special price for $25.00, I believe.  I'd imagine that the top sellers on RPGNow.com who are Platinum Vendors (and, I believe, are also all Gold Vendors) would love to help the Gameday by sponsoring a banner ad (which could include a sponsorship notice in the banner).  The Platinum Vendors are noted on the front page of RPGNow.com and RPG Objects, who is already interested in supporting the gamedays, might step up to do it.  Chris, who owns RPG Objects, also works for James as his webmaster so he might be able to get an even betteer deal.  Or maybe contact James (@) RPGNow.com directly.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 18, 2004)

Is there a poster or flyer up at Games-Plus? I do not remember seeing one last Saturday when I was up there. I can whip one up if we need one but, I don't know the next time I'll be up in that area other then for the Gameday.

Thalmin: Would it be possible to add a blurb for the Gameday in the Calendar/Further Information section of your website? Could the Gameday calendar listing be a link to the Gameday website?


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 19, 2004)

oh cool this is exactly what i have been looking for, i will try very hard to come to this. i will reserve a spot in a game as time goes on since i am not sure of my schedule yet.


----------



## shadowlight (Sep 19, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> shadowlight and Mrs Shadowlight, please see post #51. Characters are going fast in the Eye of the Needle adventure for Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed. Both of you are the last to pick.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...



 check!


----------



## buzz (Sep 19, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> If four Community Supoorters (who aren't publishers) who come to EN-Chicago Gamedays could step up I believe that would cover that



I believe that I used up my "freebie" last time around. If some other people would like to step up to the plate, that'd be fantastic!



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> I'd imagine that the top sellers on RPGNow.com who are Platinum Vendors (and, I believe, are also all Gold Vendors) would love to help the Gameday by sponsoring a banner ad (which could include a sponsorship notice in the banner).  The Platinum Vendors are noted on the front page of RPGNow.com and RPG Objects, who is already interested in supporting the gamedays, might step up to do it.  Chris, who owns RPG Objects, also works for James as his webmaster so he might be able to get an even betteer deal.  Or maybe contact James (@) RPGNow.com directly.



Not a bad idea, though RPGObjects are already so good about sending us prizes. I don't know if I would want to ask for anything more.

Anyway, FWIW, I just sent out a big mailing to a bunch of publishers for prize support (including mention of sponsoring banner ads). Also, the banner at RPG.net should be up now. It's reporting impression data, at least.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Is there a poster or flyer up at Games-Plus? I do not remember seeing one last Saturday when I was up there. I can whip one up if we need one but, I don't know the next time I'll be up in that area other then for the Gameday.
> 
> Thalmin: Would it be possible to add a blurb for the Gameday in the Calendar/Further Information section of your website? Could the Gameday calendar listing be a link to the Gameday website?



I'll get on the poster and flyer. I'll get Rich to take care of the web site.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 20, 2004)

*The Characters Chosen*

These are the characters chosen for Eye of the Needle.

1. Quickbeam - sibeccai oathsworn
2. Joshua Dyal - human mageblade
3. William Ronald - human totem warrior (hawk)
4. Shadowlight - mojh runethane
5. Shadowlight (guest) - quickling faen winter witch
6. Halma - verrik akashic

I will be emailing everyone. This way the spellcasters can compare spells, know what magic items people have, and what everyone's special abilities are.

Also there is one extra magic item that y'all get to decide upon who will have. (But I won't tell you what it is until the decision is made.)

Hey buzz, can you replace the list of people from the first post to the one above? Thank you.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 20, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I believe that I used up my "freebie" last time around. If some other people would like to step up to the plate, that'd be fantastic!




I will likely renew my community supporter status, and would be happy to volunteer as one of the four non-publishers if that's needed to secure a banner.  Just let me know.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 20, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> These are the characters chosen for Eye of the Needle.
> 
> 1. Quickbeam - sibeccai oathsworn
> 2. Joshua Dyal - human mageblade
> ...




Would you like us to vote prior to Gameday, or once we're all accounted for and assembled at the table?


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Hey buzz, can you replace the list of people from the first post to the one above? Thank you.



Done.

I guess we've entered the dead time before the big sign-up rush two weeks before Gameday. I'll starting pimping the event on some other boards...


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I will likely renew my community supporter status, and would be happy to volunteer as one of the four non-publishers if that's needed to secure a banner.  Just let me know.



Go for it, QB.  I've attached the banner Reidzilla was kind enough to create. 

FYI, everyone: If you manage to get the banner on a site, it should be linked to http://gameday.buzzmo.com.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> or once we're all accounted for and assembled at the table?



This one.


Mayhem and scowls 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2004)

FYI, I posted announcements about Gameday on the WotC, RPG.net, Green Ronin/M&M, and Guardians of Order messageboards, generally under convention listings or player finders.

If anyone here frequents some other boards, please try to mention Gameday, or else put a link to either this thread or the Gameday site in your .sig. I mean, only if you want to.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 21, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> If anyone here frequents some other boards, please try to mention Gameday, or else put a link to either this thread or the Gameday site in your .sig. I mean, only if you want to.




yeap. i put a link on the eden boards some time ago, since i got an angel session running in the pm.

Link.


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, FC!

FYI, no word yet from any of the publishers I emailed.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 22, 2004)

*More Game Day prizes*

We have received 2 copies of _Monster Geographica: Underground_ donated by Expeditious Retreat. 
Malhvoc Press has donated the following:
Legacy of the Dragons
Book of Hallowed Might II
Chaositech
Hyperconscious (x2)
Book of Hallowed Might 3.5
Children of the Rune (x2)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 22, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We have received 2 copies of _Monster Geographica: Underground_ donated by Expeditious Retreat.
> Malhvoc Press has donated the following:
> Legacy of the Dragons
> Book of Hallowed Might II
> ...




Man, they even donated the newstuff! very cool indeed!

I'll drop off the two copies I have of Tome of Horrors 2 next time I'm over there.


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We have received 2 copies of _Monster Geographica: Underground_ donated by Expeditious Retreat.
> Malhvoc Press has donated the following:
> Legacy of the Dragons
> Book of Hallowed Might II
> ...



Fantastamundo! I've added these to the main post, and will add them to the site later.

FYI, the banner ad, according to the tracking RPG.net offers, has had 5,957 views, and 5 click-throughs. Not the best click-through rate, but we still have about 25,000 more views left.

No word yet from the publishers I contacted.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 22, 2004)

*Hi! I be a Newbie...*

Hey, Everyone! Well, I'm NOT a new gamer, just new to the Enworld Forums... ..anyway, I'd like to sign up for Slot 1, Game 3: "Allied Avengers Assemble", and Slot 2, Game 1: "This Modern Jungle".

Thanks, and looking forward to what sounds like is going to be a great day!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 22, 2004)

*Welcome!*



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Hey, Everyone! Well, I'm NOT a new gamer, just new to the Enworld Forums... ..anyway, I'd like to sign up for Slot 1, Game 3: "Allied Avengers Assemble", and Slot 2, Game 1: "This Modern Jungle".
> 
> Thanks, and looking forward to what sounds like is going to be a great day!



Welcome to boards, Ninjacat. Look forward to seeing you at the gameday even though we aren't playing in the same games.

And Monte came through big time. I will have to send him an e-mail.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 22, 2004)

ninjacat - must be piratecat's brother.  they merge to become... ninjapiratecat!


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2004)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Hey, Everyone! Well, I'm NOT a new gamer, just new to the Enworld Forums... ..anyway, I'd like to sign up for Slot 1, Game 3: "Allied Avengers Assemble", and Slot 2, Game 1: "This Modern Jungle".



Welcome to ENworld, Ninjacat, and welcome to Gameday! I've signed you up for the events you requested.

Be sure to tell your friends... plenty of spots still open.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 22, 2004)

With Monte's Haul added to the prize list, I think we are on the way to having more prizes then last time!  We'll have to make sure to send some e-mails and gameday pics his way to thank him.

I am glad to see Ninjacat. With his current writing schedule, I was afraid he might not have the time to sign up. One down, five more to coerce…err…I mean convince.


----------



## Halma (Sep 22, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I am glad to see Ninjacat. With his current writing schedule, I was afraid he might not have the time to sign up. One down, five more to coerce…err…I mean convince.





Or just bonk them on the Head.   

One month to go and we only have one of the slots filled is this normal? I am putting a lot of work into my hiest adventure, and I would like to know that more than two will be at my game.  There has to be more evil minded individuals out there.  Come on, you get to rob a frik'n train... hehehehe.

Sorry I will stop whining now.. 

Halma


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 22, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> I am putting a lot of work into my hiest adventure, and I would like to know that more than two will be at my game.  There has to be more evil minded individuals out there.  Come on, you get to rob a frik'n train... hehehehe.




Yeah, and this particular Ent would really love to give Eberron (and Halma's adventure) a whirl.  So get with the program and sign up...or else  !!


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> One month to go and we only have one of the slots filled is this normal?



Actually, this is pretty normal. I mean, we're not GenCon or anything (yet). You should see a lot of sign-ups in the last two weeks. Also, there's a good likelihood that walk-ins will show; odds are that if you're not full up by Gameday, walk-ins will fill the rest of your player spots.


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I am glad to see Ninjacat. With his current writing schedule...



Writing? Is Ninjacat an author?


----------



## typo (Sep 23, 2004)

My girlfriend and I are both interested in getting started with RPGs.  Neither of us ever have, but we're both familiar with "what" it is and "how" one plays.  Are any of these games total-beginner-friendly?  (Also, I'm already pretty familiar with basic mini painting, but my GF might be interested in a class).


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 23, 2004)

**meep!**



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Writing? Is Ninjacat an author?




*hides*

*peeks out*

Um, yes? Though most of what I've written is pure fluff, for entertainment purposes only. Uhhh... ..most of it might be found "offensive" by the less liberal, lol. Though it's all good practice; I definitely feel I've improved my craft in the last year. I've proven to myself in the last few weeks that I can churn out several thousand words a day despite working full time, so I *AM* hopeful to complete my novel in the (relatively) near future.

I also helped write Reidzilla's RPG, Tales of Wyn D'mere, including the introductory narratives *pimp, pimp*

*pokes Reidzilla* provide a link, you! I've no idea where it is, lol.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 23, 2004)

typo said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I are both interested in getting started with RPGs.  Neither of us ever have, but we're both familiar with "what" it is and "how" one plays.  Are any of these games total-beginner-friendly?  (Also, I'm already pretty familiar with basic mini painting, but my GF might be interested in a class).




I can't speak for the other events but I usually focus more on fun and role-play than rules. None of my players will be required to bring any books to the table. I will be more than willing to accept novice players that are interested in exercising their improvisation skills. Just look for the ‘Zilla inside.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 23, 2004)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> I also helped write Reidzilla's RPG, Tales of Wyn D'mere, including the introductory narratives *pimp, pimp*
> 
> *pokes Reidzilla* provide a link, you! I've no idea where it is, lol.




Sorry Ninjacat, the site died many moons ago. I had it up on RPGNOW.com until they purged the free section and required a vendor payment to host a free product. I never got around to setting up a free host site so people could access it. 

I ran it two Gamedays ago but only Painfully and two of our old friends played.    If there is an interest, I will send it to any of the Gamedayers that ask. It’s a 10meg file though so don’t ask unless you can receive it. The more interest I get, the more motivation I have to write the second edition!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 23, 2004)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Um, yes? Though most of what I've written is pure fluff, for entertainment purposes only. Uhhh... ..most of it might be found "offensive" by the less liberal, lol.




Don't sell yourself so short. Your stuff is better that most of the current trash on the shelves. Plus, that fantasy epic of yours is nearly two trilogies long as it is. Once you polish the first book up and sell it, you can worry about how to finish the story later. Hey, it works for Robert Jordan. I doubt he has any idea how to wrap up the wheel of time.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 23, 2004)

*Another welcome!*



			
				typo said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I are both interested in getting started with RPGs.  Neither of us ever have, but we're both familiar with "what" it is and "how" one plays.  Are any of these games total-beginner-friendly?  (Also, I'm already pretty familiar with basic mini painting, but my GF might be interested in a class).



Hi typo (and girlfriend). Welcome to the boards. I know that if my game wasn't filled up, I would welcome anyone to play.

I'm sure all of the DMs would be more than happy to bring in new gamers.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 23, 2004)

*Another donation*

Bastion Press just came through for us again. Jim Butler has donated 24 copies of _The Forge._ (Looks like a great chance to learn about the campaign world.)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, the two copies of Tome of Horrors II have been dropped off to Curt's able hands yesterday.

(And I snagged some new dice while I was there!)


----------



## thalmin (Sep 23, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Well, the two copies of Tome of Horrors II have been dropped off to Curt's able hands yesterday.
> 
> (And I snagged some new dice while I was there!)



Oops. Correct, Joe made the donation last night. Thank you Joe.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 23, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Bastion Press just came through for us again. Jim Butler has donated 24 copies of _The Forge._ (Looks like a great chance to learn about the campaign world.)



Is that the novel?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Bastion Press just came through for us again. Jim Butler has donated 24 copies of _The Forge._ (Looks like a great chance to learn about the campaign world.)



BOOYAH! Mr. Butler is my hero.

Are we talking the Oathbound novel, "Forged" or the campiagn setting, "Oathbound: Domains of the Forge"? I'm guessing the former, but I want to be sure before I add it to the prize list. Either way, RAWK.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2004)

typo said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I are both interested in getting started with RPGs.  Neither of us ever have, but we're both familiar with "what" it is and "how" one plays.  Are any of these games total-beginner-friendly?  (Also, I'm already pretty familiar with basic mini painting, but my GF might be interested in a class).



Welcome to ENWorld and welcome to Gameday, typo!

I'll leave it to individual GMs to let you know how beginner-friendly they think their games are. All of our GMs are good folk, so I'm sure that they'll be accomodating no matter what event you decide to play.

FWIW, the event that I am running, "Littleton", is basically a superhero game in the vein of the WB's "Smallville." It uses the HERO system, and I will be expecting to teach rules. However, the HERO system is on the complex side, just so you know.

And, not to speak for another GM, but if you're planning on staying for the afternoon session, I'd reccomend the Angel/Buffy game, "This Modern Jungle". The Angel/Buffy RPGs use a very simple, fast-moving system. It's really easy to learn.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'll leave it to individual GMs to let you know how beginner-friendly they think their games are. All of our GMs are good folk, so I'm sure that they'll be accomodating no matter what event you decide to play.



I'll be running a game that's great for new players...

[size=-2]at the Detoit Gameday[/size]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 23, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'll be running a game that's great for new players...
> 
> [size=-2]at the Detoit Gameday[/size]



 Buzz!  JD's poaching attendees!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 23, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> (And I snagged some new dice while I was there!)




Hey Thalmin -- would you happen to have any of the Chessex Hi-Tech polyhedral dice sets in stock?  They are the only item I regret not purchasing at GenCon (I bought two other "more interesting" sets, and have subsequently given them to my children who adored their bright colors and patterns) and my local hobby shop's distributors are letting me down for the first time ever.  If you don't have them, would you order two sets prior to Gameday on my behalf?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 23, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz!  JD's poaching attendees!




Kent, you are such a trouble maker!!


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'll be running a game that's great for new players...
> 
> [size=-2]at the Detoit Gameday[/size]



Bah. Everyone knows Detroit Gameday is just a myth. You know, like _Rifts_ players.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 23, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Is that the novel?
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...



Yes it is the Novel.. "Forged" Nice cover and all.. I had it in my thick hands yesterday night.. I can hardly wait to for Game day now 
-nik


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Kent, you are such a trouble maker!!



 I try!  

The Detroit Gameday sounds like fun.  I wish this stupid lake wasn't in the way--it would make the drive much shorter.


----------



## Shadowbane (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to sign up for the following events:

0:Breakfast
1:Battle squadron Wolveshead and the world of tomorrow
2:The enemy of my enemy

Thanks


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 24, 2004)

typo said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I are both interested in getting started with RPGs.  Neither of us ever have, but we're both familiar with "what" it is and "how" one plays.  Are any of these games total-beginner-friendly?  (Also, I'm already pretty familiar with basic mini painting, but my GF might be interested in a class).




hey typo, both of my games are very new person friendly. all i want from people is to come w/ a fun and open and adventurous attitude and a desire to have a good time. i'll take care of the "rules".

i have the modern pulp game "battlle squad wolveshead" as well as the "modern jungle" angel game.

edit:
ninjacat and shadowbane, "welcome to the table". i am looking forward to running this game day, hope your as ready to play.


----------



## Shadowbane (Sep 24, 2004)

I hope it [Battle Squadron] doesn't require previous experience... ('Cause I don't have any!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I try!
> 
> The Detroit Gameday sounds like fun.  I wish this stupid lake wasn't in the way--it would make the drive much shorter.




Well according to the folks who created _Bird on a Wire_ several years back, there are ferry boats which run regular daily routes from Detroit across Lake Michigan.  Funny, but that would require a trip through a couple of other Great Lakes in the process.

Nonetheless Kent, get off your lazy bottom and book a ferry ride for the Gameday .


----------



## AelyaShade (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sign-up vs walk-in*

_My husband and I plan to attend, along with our 2 daughters. We would love to join in to any game, provided that they are beginner friendly. My daughters are familiar with the simple "Meddling Kids" style of gaming, while my husband is dying to actually play a PC rather than DM a game. For myself, I would be willing to fill in as needed, though with the responses I've seen thus far, the games might all be filled by GameDay .  We all just joined the RPGA but haven't partaken in a sanctioned game yet._


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 24, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> _My husband and I plan to attend, along with our 2 daughters. We would love to join in to any game, provided that they are beginner friendly. My daughters are familiar with the simple "Meddling Kids" style of gaming, while my husband is dying to actually play a PC rather than DM a game. For myself, I would be willing to fill in as needed, though with the responses I've seen thus far, the games might all be filled by GameDay .  We all just joined the RPGA but haven't partaken in a sanctioned game yet._



May I ask the age of your children? Meaning no offence but I have had some bad experiences with young children at the game table. Not because of content mind you. I am a devout Christian. The problem was more related to a "lack of mature thinking getting the party killed" kind of thing.  
Seriously, I do not want to dissuade you from bringing them. I just want to make sure they can get situated at a game that will be fun for both them and the other players involved.


----------



## GORAK (Sep 24, 2004)

*Add to game description*

Buzz,
Slot 1, Game 4- Slaughter House! v3.0
Add the section listed below the dotted line right after the "Summary" and before the "Character creation rules can be found here".
Now potential players can have an idea of what the game is about.
thanx
Gorak

........................................................................................................................................

- Slaughter House! v3.0 is a turn based D&D Miniatures variant board game with up to 4 players. It is a game that I created using traditional 3.0 D&D core rules with D&D Miniatures and Hack Master variant rules with heavy themes and some rule variations from the original Guantlet video game fused into an exciting, fun and fast paced battle royale. Players begin in one of the 4 corners of the dungeon exploring various rooms and passageways battling monsters and other players while accumulating experience and power along the way. A prize will be awarded to the winner! (most experience points).


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 24, 2004)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> I hope it [Battle Squadron] doesn't require previous experience... ('Cause I don't have any!




No worries, S. no worries. while i like to follow the rules of a game (so long as they don't restrict the fun too much) especially at convention type games, i go easy on them for the most part.

no doubt folk's'll learn the basics of the games i run, but for the sake of time and more importantly FUN...we won't worry or get into the advanced stuff too much at all.


----------



## Halma (Sep 24, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> _My husband and I plan to attend, along with our 2 daughters. We would love to join in to any game, provided that they are beginner friendly. My daughters are familiar with the simple "Meddling Kids" style of gaming, while my husband is dying to actually play a PC rather than DM a game. For myself, I would be willing to fill in as needed, though with the responses I've seen thus far, the games might all be filled by GameDay .  We all just joined the RPGA but haven't partaken in a sanctioned game yet._




I don't have a problem for my game to have young'ns as long as they want to roleplay the Characters that I provide.  How much experience do your Daughters have with Gaming?  My game starts at 10th lvl and could be a little daunting for someone without prior experience playing D&D.

With all that said It would be kind of nice to have a family in my game gives it a cool fealing doing a hiest mission with a family of Thieves...


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2004)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for the following events:
> 
> 0:Breakfast
> 1:Battle squadron Wolveshead and the world of tomorrow
> ...



Done! Welcome, Shadowbane.

Mark, this means your event is full-up.


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> My husband and I plan to attend, along with our 2 daughters. We would love to join in to any game, provided that they are beginner friendly.



Welcome to Gameday, AelyaShade & family!

To make sure that your family has events to play, I would reccomend signing up in advance. We more than welcome walk-ins, but as a walk-in, you're limited to events that have open slots or have GMs willing to add more players. I.e., it's the luck of the draw.

To sign-up, just take a look at the events listed in the first post in this thread. When you see ones you like, post here are let us know who in your family is signing up for what.

I would also reccomend letting us know how old your kids are. I don't think any of our GMs would have a problem with inexperienced players, but they may want to shield younger players from events that deal with potentially mature subject matter. We want to make sure that your kids feel comfortable and have as much fun as possible.

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the morning event I'm running, "Littleton", will not feature anything age-inappropriate (it's basically the WB's "Smallville"), and I will be prepared to teach rules. However, the system, HERO, might be a bit daunting for people new to RPG-ing.

(Man, I hate saying that. HERO really isn't as complex as it's reputed to be. Still, It's probably a little more complex than D&D, so I figure I should let people know.)


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Add the section listed below the dotted line right after the "Summary" and before the "Character creation rules can be found here".



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 24, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> hey typo, both of my games are very new person friendly.



So the blue monkey is staying at home, then?  hehehe...

(That monkey has such an attitude...)

Looking forward to the games!  29 days to go...


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2004)

*Fresh faces!*

I just have to say, I find it really cool that we're seeing some people who are new to gaming planning to attend Gameday. Gameday as a way for ENWorld'ers to get together is cool; Gameday as a sort of RPG outreach event is event cooler! 

Everybody on your best behavior!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Well according to the folks who created _Bird on a Wire_ several years back, there are ferry boats which run regular daily routes from Detroit across Lake Michigan.  Funny, but that would require a trip through a couple of other Great Lakes in the process.
> 
> Nonetheless Kent, get off your lazy bottom and book a ferry ride for the Gameday .



 The new high-speed ferry is cool, and I do want to try it some day.  However, the price is not cheap, and the schedule is not very convenient for a Gameday.  I would have to miss half the gameday (drive 4+ hours, plus the 2 hour ferry ride, plus spend $150+ for ferry and gas, plus one night in a hotel--all for one game), or stay over two nights (Fri and Sat) to play 2 games.  The ferry service really slows down in the winter months.

Given that, I should just drive around the damn lake like people have been doing for decades!  Reduces the cost a lot, too.

So, yes, I am a-thinkin' of going to the Detroit Gameday.  I will post in that thread if it turns out that I can actually make it.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Everybody on your best behavior!




Buzz, you've seen how horrible I am.  That is my best behavior!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So, yes, I am a-thinkin' of going to the Detroit Gameday.  I will post in that thread if it turns out that I can actually make it.



December 4th!  We'll gladly take any Chicago (or Ohio, or Alaska, or Iceland, or wherever) refugees who are interested!

And just so it's clear I'm not poaching; four of us are coming from Detroit to the Chicago gameday as well; for some of us (myself included) it's our third time to have done so...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So, yes, I am a-thinkin' of going to the Detroit Gameday.  I will post in that thread if it turns out that I can actually make it.



You know...I'm starting to consider heading up there too...where are you from?  Perhaps a car-pool is in order?  I'm in the Schaumburg area...

Not sure yet...but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> The new high-speed ferry is cool, and I do want to try it some day.  However, the price is not cheap, and the schedule is not very convenient for a Gameday.  I would have to miss half the gameday (drive 4+ hours, plus the 2 hour ferry ride, plus spend $150+ for ferry and gas, plus one night in a hotel--all for one game), or stay over two nights (Fri and Sat) to play 2 games.  The ferry service really slows down in the winter months.
> 
> Given that, I should just drive around the damn lake like people have been doing for decades!  Reduces the cost a lot, too.
> 
> So, yes, I am a-thinkin' of going to the Detroit Gameday.  I will post in that thread if it turns out that I can actually make it.



I want to remind people that I have room in my house for people to stay in if they need a place to stay and would like to save some money.. yes it is a little bit of a distance from the Games Plus store.. But I get good gas mileage in my car and am willing to drive it both ways No problem. It is about 45 minutes to the store on a heavy traffic day.. saturday morning is mostly a half hour drive. I think that I can get about 5-6 people if some do not mine sleeping on the floor... even more if you want to pitch a tent in the back yard hehe.. everyone can shower and have free use of the kitchen.. heck if you want to stay till sunday afternoon I might even be persuaded to barbecue some ribs and brats and hamburgers  ( I was a chef for twelve years in case anyone was wondering)
any questions or want to let me know you want to take advantage of this email me at Enygma@comcast.net 
or call me at 847-757-6413 
my name is jon if you call or email me let me know this is about the Enworld game day and are letting me know you would like a place to stay.
-nik


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 24, 2004)

Speaking of BBQ's from my previous post I am going to hold a BBQ at my house on Sunday following the BBQ for anyone interested. I enjoy cooking alot and all are invited..  I would be more then willing to provide the food if I knew the exact amount of people coming but I do not..  so please let me know so I can plan it out and make accomdations for it  
and no charge for coming out it is a free event 
It is the least I can do as everyone has been so friendly 
post to let me know 
-nik


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> December 4th!  We'll gladly take any Chicago (or Ohio, or Alaska, or Iceland, or wherever) refugees who are interested!
> 
> And just so it's clear I'm not poaching; four of us are coming from Detroit to the Chicago gameday as well; for some of us (myself included) it's our third time to have done so...



 Yes, I know you weren't "poaching" - I was just kidding!   I remember your game well, even thought I didn't play in it.  "I throw a tea cup at the monkey!" was just one of the lines over-heard from that game (Duchess' Tea Party).

And, I'm from Wisconsin, so it would be one more state attending your Gameday if I make it. And that does make the drive a bit longer (add 90 minutes).


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> You know...I'm starting to consider heading up there too...where are you from?  Perhaps a car-pool is in order?  I'm in the Schaumburg area...
> 
> Not sure yet...but I'm thinking about it.



 I'm from right outside Schaumburg--Milwaukee, WI!  

Still, we might be able to car pool.  We can discuss it at the Chicago Gameday.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> The new high-speed ferry is cool, and I do want to try it some day.  However, the price is not cheap, and the schedule is not very convenient for a Gameday.  I would have to miss half the gameday (drive 4+ hours, plus the 2 hour ferry ride, plus spend $150+ for ferry and gas, plus one night in a hotel--all for one game), or stay over two nights (Fri and Sat) to play 2 games.  The ferry service really slows down in the winter months.
> 
> Given that, I should just drive around the damn lake like people have been doing for decades!  Reduces the cost a lot, too.
> 
> So, yes, I am a-thinkin' of going to the Detroit Gameday.  I will post in that thread if it turns out that I can actually make it.




You know I was kidding about the ferry.  More than anything, it's the inconvenience and cost of an overnight stay that makes such a trip prohibitive.  Nonetheless, if you're still thinking this over when the Chicago Gameday rolls around we can chat more.

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> You know I was kidding about the ferry.  More than anything, it's the inconvenience and cost of an overnight stay that makes such a trip prohibitive.  Nonetheless, if you're still thinking this over when the Chicago Gameday rolls around we can chat more.
> 
> Hope all is well!!



 All is well--it's only four weeks until the Chicago Gameday!


----------



## AelyaShade (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Reidzilla, Halma, et al*

My daughters are 11 and 12. Their exposure to pen and paper rpg's have been Meddling Kids and a homebrew game my husband has set up to introduce them to the joys of D&D. My 12 year old has a penchant for playing druids while my 11 year old prefers warrior-types.  Both are very much the "hack and loot" type of gamers (Hackmaster).

I would love to sign up for a particular game. Just not sure which one(s). 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jaws (Sep 24, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> My daughters are 11 and 12. Their exposure to pen and paper rpg's have been Meddling Kids and a homebrew game my husband has set up to introduce them to the joys of D&D. My 12 year old has a penchant for playing druids while my 11 year old prefers warrior-types.  Both are very much the "hack and loot" type of gamers (Hackmaster).
> 
> I would love to sign up for a particular game. Just not sure which one(s).
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



Cool. More players.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 25, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> My daughters are 11 and 12. Their exposure to pen and paper rpg's have been Meddling Kids and a homebrew game my husband has set up to introduce them to the joys of D&D. My 12 year old has a penchant for playing druids while my 11 year old prefers warrior-types.  Both are very much the "hack and loot" type of gamers (Hackmaster).
> 
> I would love to sign up for a particular game. Just not sure which one(s).
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!




Sounds like their at just the right age to play nearly any of the games offered. Maybe you should pick one game and play as a family.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 25, 2004)

It is always good to spill, I mean see new blood at the gameday.  From my expereinces here I have never participated in a game that would not have been good for new players.  Most games provide characters which is the hardest part for new players anyway.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> I would love to sign up for a particular game. Just not sure which one(s).



It looks like the only D&D game in the morning session is GORAK's RPG/miniatures battle hybrid (you can email him at jbkaminski@ameritech.net with questions if need be). The afternoon still has three D&D events with seats open.

Also, FYI, Games Plus is hosting International Play D&D day the weekend before, Oct 16th, which will feature D&D adventures specifically designed to be introductory, IIRC. ENWorld'er thalmin is the owner and can tell you more.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 26, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> I would love to sign up for a particular game. Just not sure which one(s).




well, to be honest, my games will not be "hack and loot" types, so they may not like mine too much from that p.o.v.  mine are more pulp adventures and modern day tv action/horror/melodrama.

hope that helps.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 26, 2004)

*a bit OT...*

okay folks, got a bit OT question.

does anyone have a web addy for "concentric", the chicago convention slated for next month, i think around the 9th? thanks.


----------



## MonkeyCheese42 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Intention to play*

I am intending on playing in the game of 

Game 2: Battle Squadron Wolveshead and the World of Tomorrow
(d20 Modern/Future; run by FCWesel)
  my handle name is monkeycheese42.  this is the first time i have responded to a post so hopefully this gets to you

thank you


----------



## MonkeyCheese42 (Sep 26, 2004)

*second game*

i am also wanting to play in this game

Game 6: Meet Me Halfway
(D&D 3.5; run by Bront)
 monkey cheese42   like to play a mage type character but whatever is needed or however these work... i have not done a gameday type event.  thank you in advance


----------



## Jaws (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi MonkeyCheese42. Welcome to the boards and I look forward to seeing you at the gameday.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2004)

MonkeyCheese42, welcome to the boards and welcome to Gameday! I have signed you up for the events you requested.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 27, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> okay folks, got a bit OT question.
> 
> does anyone have a web addy for "concentric", the chicago convention slated for next month, i think around the 9th? thanks.




Hey FCWesel, I do contract work for Concentric Convention Company Inc. as their Graphic Designer. Here is the link to the Conception Con they are putting on Oct 7th-10th: http://www.concentricconventioncompany.com/ConceptionCon.html
Don't blame me for their Website. Not my Dept.   Let me know if you need any more details.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 27, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey FCWesel, I do contract work for Concentric Convention Company Inc. as their Graphic Designer. Here is the link to the Conception Con they are putting on Oct 7th-10th: http://www.concentricconventioncompany.com/ConceptionCon.html
> Don't blame me for their Website. Not my Dept.   Let me know if you need any more details.




thanks 'zilla, i appreciate the link.

do you know if they are looking for more help, i had heard they wanted to make this "the con" of this region/area?


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey! No pimping other gaming events!


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll "other" you!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 27, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I'll "other" you!



Ooooooohhhh!

Man!  He got you good!  It just hurts to read something like that...

hehehe...

I'd say, "Please excuse this bit of childish behavior," but...

You really should just get used to it.  It ain't goin' away.

Good to hear from you, MonkeyCheese...see you in the car!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 27, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> thanks 'zilla, i appreciate the link.
> 
> do you know if they are looking for more help, i had heard they wanted to make this "the con" of this region/area?




Actually, Concentric Con, May 26th-29th 2005, is the one they are really trying to push. As for helping, they need all the help they can get.   
Seriously, I'm meeting one of the VPs today. I'll get you some contact info. 

So as to appease Buzz  (and for the sake of common decency), Let's divert the rest of this conversation via E-mail. reidzilla (at) gmail.com.


----------



## buzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> So as to appease Buzz  (and for the sake of common decency), Let's divert the rest of this conversation via E-mail.



Actually, anything that'll keep this thread on page 1 is fine with me...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 28, 2004)

Helping Buzz help us by keeping this on the front page


----------



## GORAK (Sep 28, 2004)

*Concentric Info*

Concentric Game Convention
Runs THU 10/7 thru SUN 10/10
Games start 7pm on Thu 10/7

Ramada Inn O'hare Hotel
6600 N. Mannheim (at Higgins Rd) IL Rte 45 & 72
Rosemont, IL 
847-827-5131

Admisision is like $15-20 per person for a single day though you can get better rates if you buy 2 or more days. Games themselves are like $2.50- $3.00 each and generally last around 4- 5 hours. Concentric is a private event hosted by some company in Aurora, IL and they do not have an event website. Everything is done by private catalog mailed to your house and you either phone, fax or regular mail your registration form back to them. They do it privately without advertising on the web to avoid large crowds, parking messes and traffic jams in an already crowded area of Rosemont near O'hare. I am only recalling from memory here since I read their catalog from a friend's house over the weekend. Since I missed Gen Con this year and this event is like right near my house, I plan to spend at least a day or so there. I have been to it before and it is a lot of fun.

You can use this link to get directions and more info on the hotel: 

http://www.ramada.com/Ramada/control/Booking/map?pid=14335&brandInfo=RA&MQZoom=5


----------



## thalmin (Sep 28, 2004)

Buzz, please sign me up for Game 1 Slot 1 Littleton. Thanks


----------



## GORAK (Sep 28, 2004)

*Chicago D&D Meetup*

Now that we got the necessary info on the Concentric convention, let's stick to Gameday news!

On a different but relevant topic, I met with Mark (from Creative Games) and some other dude last night at the Chicago D&D Meetup. 
For the record, the current Chicago D&D Meetup schedule is:

Every Sunday at 7:00pm
Dave & Buster's
1030 N. Clark St., (downtown Chicago)
Chicago, IL
312-943-5151
2nd floor by Battletech Area
.........
Dave & Buster's can be found here:

http://www.daveandbusters.com/locations/locations.asp?f=1&locationSelect=0007#map

The Chicago D&D Meetup would be a great place to meet with others prior to GameDay. Meter parking is free around there on Sunday nights after 6pm. 

Chicago D&D Meetup site can be found here:

http://dnd.meetup.com/50/


----------



## thalmin (Sep 28, 2004)

While we are in the hijacking mode, I will put in a plug for our 42nd semi-annual Games Plus Auction, Oct 6, 8, 9, & 10. See our web site for more info.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 1 Slot 1 Littleton. Thanks



Got it. Welcome to my game!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 28, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> While we are in the hijacking mode, I will put in a plug for our 42nd semi-annual Games Plus Auction, Oct 6, 8, 9, & 10. See our web site for more info.




And for those who want to round out their collection or get rid of it, this is a fantastic opportunity. (I've done both!)


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 28, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Concentric Game Convention
> Runs THU 10/7 thru SUN 10/10
> Games start 7pm on Thu 10/7
> 
> ...




I am afraid you are slightly incorrect. The Con is called _*Conception*_. Conception is the "appetizer" to get people ready for the big event, Concentric IV in May.  Their website is www.concentricconventioncompany.com and all of the events are listed here . There is no on-line registration though. Also, this is not a small, private Con. They are hoping for an attendance of 600-1000 people. 

I apologize for again hijacking the thread. I just wanted to clear a few things up. For the sake of common decency to our fellow thread posters, please send any further questions to info@concentricconventioncompany.com or start a new "What is Conception" thread.

*(Announcer)
And now back to our regularly scheduled program..... 
(/Announcer)*


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 28, 2004)

oops


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 28, 2004)

http://dnd.meetup.com/69/events/?eventId=3297396&action=detail

What: North Suburban Chicago Dungeons & Dragons October Meetup

When: Saturday, October 9 at 4:00PM
Where: Borders Books & Music
6971 West Grand Ave  
Gurnee IL 60031
847-249-1845

Just wanted to inform you all that Chicago area has more then one meet up.. those who are in the milwaukee area can come and join us for this meet up as well. The More the Merrier! 
-jon


----------



## GORAK (Sep 28, 2004)

Is there a gaming store in Gurnee Mills Mall?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Is there a gaming store in Gurnee Mills Mall?



 I haven't been there in several years, but the only game store I saw back in 2001 was a Games Workshop store.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 29, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Is there a gaming store in Gurnee Mills Mall?



as NoBeard stated. the only game Store is Still Games Workshop 
and it is not very large at that.
-nik


----------



## gperez1234 (Sep 29, 2004)

*gameday*

please sign me up for slot1 game 2 and slot2 game 2 thanks gperez1234


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 29, 2004)

*Chicago EN World Meetup -- Saturday, October 2nd*

For those of you who might want to meet some of your fellow EN Worlders, I started this thread, EN World Chicago Meetup -- October 2nd.  It will be at Games Plus.

Curt, as I recall, this Saturday is also your board game game day.  Is this correct, and where should people go to learn more about that event?


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 29, 2004)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for slot1 game 2 and slot2 game 2 thanks gperez1234




welcome to "the world of tomorrow", gperez1234.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2004)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for slot1 game 2 and slot2 game 2 thanks gperez1234



Welcome to ENWorld and welcome to Gameday, gperez1234. I have signed you up for the events you requested.

Wow. A little under a month away, and we've got two events filled up, one (S1/G2) close to full, and all but two with at least some players in them. Not bad! Assuming we get the usual mad rush right before Gameday, GMs may want to make provision for walk-ins and whatnot.


----------



## spacepirat3 (Sep 29, 2004)

I'd like to sign up for:

Slot 1 - Game 2
Slot 2 - Game 1

Thanks!


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 29, 2004)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> I'd like to sign up for:
> 
> Slot 1 - Game 2
> Slot 2 - Game 1
> ...




Cool.  Welcome to my games, i'm looking forward to a day o' the rp fun!


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2004)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> I'd like to sign up for:
> 
> Slot 1 - Game 2
> Slot 2 - Game 1
> ...



Done! Welcome aboard, spacepirat3.

A banner day for signups, I tell you. FC, your morning game is now full.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 30, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> A banner day for signups, I tell you. FC, your morning game is now full.




okay, cool to know! i'll see if i can work out some kind of a teaser over the next week, just for fun.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 30, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> okay, cool to know! i'll see if i can work out some kind of a teaser over the next week, just for fun.



Hmmm. Should I do the same for my game?


Mayhem and scowls 

j.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 30, 2004)

I just got word from Guardians Of Order. They will be sending Prize support!    They are not sure what they are sending as of yet. They will let me know soon.

_<stimpy>
Happy, happy, happy!! Joy, joy, joy!!
</stimpy>_


----------



## buzz (Sep 30, 2004)

Booyah, Reidzilla!

As for teasers... tease all you want... you, uh... teases.


----------



## Tomoloc1973 (Sep 30, 2004)

I am posting this thread to participate in The Great Train Robbery. Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Jaws (Sep 30, 2004)

Tomoloc1973 said:
			
		

> I am posting this thread to participate in The Great Train Robbery. Thanks
> 
> Aaron



Cool. Welcome to the boards. I look forward to robbing that train with you.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Cool. Welcome to the boards. I look forward to robbing that train with you.
> 
> 
> Peace and smiles
> ...




Ditto...and a belated welcome to all of the other new members of EN World and/or Chicago Gameday participants.


----------



## buzz (Sep 30, 2004)

Tomoloc1973 said:
			
		

> I am posting this thread to participate in The Great Train Robbery. Thanks
> 
> Aaron



Done.

Welcome Tomoloc!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Assuming we get the usual mad rush right before Gameday, GMs may want to make provision for walk-ins and whatnot.




i will try and plan for an extra seat or two at the most, but i do want to make sure to hold to as close as the group number i put up to make sure everyone who signed up gets the attention they deserve!

this was in no way a bump. move along. move along.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Assuming we get the usual mad rush right before Gameday, GMs may want to make provision for walk-ins and whatnot.



I just did my second playtest for the adventure I'm running. With 6 people playing the characters the ENWorlders that signed up for my game picked.

I know that I wouldn't be able to handle anymore people playing. I will have one more playtest before the big game[day].


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 1, 2004)

*Back up DM is available*



> Originally Posted by *buzz*
> Assuming we get the usual mad rush right before Gameday, GMs may want to make provision for walk-ins and whatnot.




If we are extremely hard pressed, I will be ready to serve as a back up DM with an adventure for 7th level characters that I ran in a previous Gameday.  So, buzz, let me know if you will need me as it will impact the games that I have signed up for on this thread.  (We might not know until Gameday if we need a back up DM, but I will be ready.)

Also, I do have an EN World Meetup thread in Gamers Seeking Gamers.  It will be tomorrow around noon at Games Plus.  A few people who signed up for the game day will be there to speak with each other and we may even have a game or two.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 1, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I just did my second playtest for the adventure I'm running. With 6 people playing the characters the ENWorlders that signed up for my game picked.
> 
> I know that I wouldn't be able to handle anymore people playing. I will have one more playtest before the big game[day].
> 
> ...




And???  What kind of RBDM are you Jaws?  You cannot simply post teasers of this sort and then walk away from the thread!!

Actually, I was just curious how things went for your playtesters.  Might you share the basic _feel_ of the session?


----------



## Jaws (Oct 1, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> And???  What kind of RBDM are you Jaws?  You cannot simply post teasers of this sort and then walk away from the thread!!
> 
> Actually, I was just curious how things went for your playtesters.  Might you share the basic _feel_ of the session?



Let me say that the oathsworn gets a lot of opportunities. Both roleplaying and kickin' butt.

The spellcasters better be prepared and work together.

The feel is...seperation is bad. Good for the RB. Very bad for the doomed  heroes.


Mayhem and scowls  

j.


----------



## buzz (Oct 1, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (We might not know until Gameday if we need a back up DM, but I will be ready.)



I suspect this is the mosy likely outcome.

Also, I'm not trying to pressure anyone to make room for more players. Just saying to give the possibility some thought. Who knows? Maybe we won't get a big rush the last few weeks.

And... playtesting? What's that?


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 1, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Let me say that the oathsworn gets a lot of opportunities. Both roleplaying and kickin' butt.
> 
> The spellcasters better be prepared and work together.
> 
> ...




Perfect.  Absolutely perfect.
Sounds great Jaws...my anticipation is building!!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 2, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> So the blue monkey is staying at home, then?  hehehe...
> 
> (That monkey has such an attitude...)




HE heard that.  And HE'll speak at you later, little brother.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 2, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> HE heard that.  And HE'll speak at you later, little brother.



Man, if I was wearing boots right now...I'd SO be shaking in them...

Beware the blue monkey...


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2004)

Well our banner ad is up to 19205 views!

With, uh, 16 click-throughs. At least people are seeing it, I guess. Looks like it'll be up until 10/13.

Also, I'm thinking that GMs have until 10/16 to let me know if they want to cancel for any reason, such as not enough sign-ups. After that, you come prepared to run your event no matter what. Capice?


----------



## Yort (Oct 3, 2004)

Sign me up for This Modern Jungle if there's still room. Been itching to break in my Angel Corebook, and this sounds like the perfect intro to the Unisystem.

-Yort


----------



## Jaws (Oct 3, 2004)

Yort, welcome to the boards. Looks like you snagged the last spot.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Oct 3, 2004)

Yort said:
			
		

> Sign me up for This Modern Jungle if there's still room. Been itching to break in my Angel Corebook, and this sounds like the perfect intro to the Unisystem.



Done! Benvenuto, Yort!

Well, that's four events full already. Guess I'll send a little reminder to the mailing list...


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 4, 2004)

*A few requests*

I mentioned the EN World Meetup a little earlier in the thread.  I saw several board members yesterday, and several will be at the Gameday.

If anyone can make a poster for the Gameday so it can be displayed at Games Plus, I think it would be appreciated.  The auctions at Games Plus begin on Wednesday.

Additionally, a poster would be a good idea to have at the shop for an event on October 16th.  Games Plus is hosting one of the many WotC *"Learn How to Play D&D Day"* events.  Thalmin said that he needs a few DMs to volunteer to run tables.  Normally, I would volunteer but I have a paper for grad school to work on.  So, maybe we can lend one of the Gameday's biggest supporters a little support.



> Originally posted by  *Jaws*
> Let me say that the oathsworn gets a lot of opportunities. Both roleplaying and kickin' butt.
> 
> The spellcasters better be prepared and work together.
> ...





I am looking forward to the event, and I expect that the human hawk totem warrior will likely have good opportunities for roleplaying and kickin' butt.   I think it will be important to work together.  Generally, a band of heroes can do more together than they can as unorganized individuals.  A quick question:  Do you have a name for my character's animal companion or should I supply one? E-mail me.

Jaws, as you, buzz and Mark know, there is a chance that I may have to bow out of my games to serve as a back up DM.  If that is the case, I am sure one of our late arrivals can stand in for me.

Also, if we think we will have a lot of new players from the event on October 16th, I can run a version of the old module Keep on the Borderlands for them as opposed to the previously mentioned adventure for 7th level characters.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 4, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> A quick question:  Do you have a name for my character's animal companion or should I supply one? E-mail me.



You can name it. Everyone can even change the name of their character if they so wish. You must get my approval though. Silly names won't do.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 4, 2004)

Yort said:
			
		

> Sign me up for This Modern Jungle if there's still room. Been itching to break in my Angel Corebook, and this sounds like the perfect intro to the Unisystem.
> 
> -Yort




welcome to the jungle, yort...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 4, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> welcome to the jungle, yort...



*tries to resist...but fails...



			
				Guns 'N Roses said:
			
		

> "You know where you are?  You're in the jungle, baby.  You're gonna diiiiiieeeeeeeeee!!!!!"



*Goes off and head bangs for a while...

(Great...now I'm going to have that song in my head all day...)


----------



## buzz (Oct 4, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> If anyone can make a poster for the Gameday so it can be displayed at Games Plus, I think it would be appreciated.  The auctions at Games Plus begin on Wednesday.



Any takers? I'll try and whip something together and send it to thalmin, but the more the merrier.

Oh, and FC and TracerBullet... curse you.

: bashes head in hopes the song will go away :


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 4, 2004)

Jaws,  I will e-mail you a bit later.  I am comfortable with my character's name but I believe that a totem warrior's animal companion deserves a better name than "Hey, you!"

BHuzz:  It might also be a good idea to have a sign up sheet for Gamers Seeking Gamers.  This way we can try to hook some of our players and DMs up with each other.

Also, if you have the time and inclination to DM for the Learn How to Play Dungeons and Dragons day on Oct. 16th at Games Plus, contact thalmin.  I think it is important that we try to bring new gamers into the fold.


----------



## buzz (Oct 4, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> BHuzz:  It might also be a good idea to have a sign up sheet for Gamers Seeking Gamers.  This way we can try to hook some of our players and DMs up with each other.



Not a bad idea. I'll keep this in mind.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, if you have the time and inclination to DM for the Learn How to Play Dungeons and Dragons day on Oct. 16th at Games Plus, contact thalmin.  I think it is important that we try to bring new gamers into the fold.



I have the inclination, but not the time (or permission!), unfortunately.  :\


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 4, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> *tries to resist...but fails...
> 
> 
> *Goes off and head bangs for a while...
> ...




and...






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Oh, and FC and TracerBullet... curse you.
> 
> : bashes head in hopes the song will go away :




I sooo will mark this in the "win" column for my "evil works".


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 5, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Oh, and FC and TracerBullet... curse you.
> 
> : bashes head in hopes the song will go away :




Mwa ha ha ha...

Here's another good one to get stuck in your head:



			
				Men Without Hats:  "Safety Dance" said:
			
		

> We can dance if we want to
> We can leave your friends behind
> 'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
> Well they're no friends of mine




Nothing like Men Without Hats...

Thank goodness.

I think I have a new theme for bumping this thread...

It could've been worse.  I could've said:

A Focus and a Dell
A Focus and a Dell
blah blah blah...GOSH I HATE THAT SONG!

Where's my computer?  Huh, Ford Company?  I bought your Focus!  Where's my Dell?

/End Rant


----------



## GORAK (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a few old original Ad&d 1st ed Dragonlance, Tolkein the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings and some other Ad&d paperback books that I can donate to the prize pool. I just have to dig them out of my garage.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 5, 2004)

hey thalmin and buzz...

if we have a few small GD prize donations should we bring them the day of the gaming, or can we drop them off at the store before hand?

buzz, you going to the auction this weekend?

fcw


----------



## thalmin (Oct 5, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> hey thalmin and buzz...
> 
> if we have a few small GD prize donations should we bring them the day of the gaming, or can we drop them off at the store before hand?
> 
> ...



You can drop them off at the store, buy please wait until AFTER the auction this weekend. Don't want to get the stuff mixed in with the wrong event.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 5, 2004)

Just counting the days, folks.  Despite plenty of other wonderful activities and events which I'm involved in throughout a given year, the Chicago Gamedays are greatly anticipated.

Must be the five hour drive, toll roads, and fast food eateries .


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 5, 2004)

Thalmin,

What is the schedule for the auction?  What will sell on which days?


Also, is there a way I can get a Reaper Catalog on Gameday?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 5, 2004)

I know that they have Reaper catalogs by the door with a mini-pamphlet of the new Warlords game coming out.

I've still got stuff to drop off for the auction. I keept forgetting how close it was.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 5, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Thalmin,
> 
> What is the schedule for the auction?  What will sell on which days?
> 
> ...




i am not "T", but here's the gp/auction web thing..

http://www.games-plus.com/games-plus/auction.htm


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2004)

FC, I will not be at the auction this weekend. If anything, my collection needs cleaning out, and my wallet needs life support.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 5, 2004)

I think thalmin could use a volunteer or two to DM on October 16th.  I have a paper to work on, so I can't make it.  

Buzz, as you have to clean out your collection, maybe some of us can bring in some of our old stuff as part of a giveaway separate from the prizes.  For example, I have some old 2nd Edition books I will never use but that someone might want to pick up.  So, maybe a small table to give some old gaming materials a new home might be a good idea.


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, as you have to clean out your collection, maybe some of us can bring in some of our old stuff as part of a giveaway separate from the prizes.  For example, I have some old 2nd Edition books I will never use but that someone might want to pick up.  So, maybe a small table to give some old gaming materials a new home might be a good idea.



I am already donating some of my collection to the prizes; they're listed in the first post with the others. The rest I want to actually try and recoup some of the cost.  That, or donate them to the local library to rope in some newbies.

I have no problem with people bringing older RPG material as prizes, or even to swap. Just remember, if no one claims what you bring, don't just leave it at the store for thalmin to deal with. The GP crew work hard enough to move their own product.

Unless thalmin wants the free donations...


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 5, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> FC, I will not be at the auction this weekend. If anything, my collection needs cleaning out, and my wallet needs life support.




i know what you mean.

hey, they are taking auction stuff till today/tonight.  get some stuff and get on over there and get it in.  that way you can get a GC for more game stuff!


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2004)

Good news, folks! Paul Chapman, marketing director for Steve Jackson Games, emailed me to say that he sent some prizes. I have no idea what he sent, but it should be arriving at GP any day now.



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> hey, they are taking auction stuff till today/tonight. get some stuff and get on over there and get it in. that way you can get a GC for more game stuff!



No way I can get there tonight. Oh, well. I'll end up spending money on Gameday regardless.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 6, 2004)

Next auction will be the beginning of March. Just giving you plenty of warning, buzz.


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 6, 2004)

thalmin,

Being a store owner, perhaps you can help answer my question here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=103028

Also, **BUMP**


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2004)

See, I knew there would be something sooner or later, which is why I did not make a solid plan to come to gameday.  My niece’s birthday just passed, and my sister decided to choose gameday weekend for the birthday party for some odd reason.    well, here’s what it comes down to – if the party is the 24th, I’m cool and I’ll be at gameday.  If the party is the 23rd… well, I do have to be a good uncle.


“As you may remember, Diana turned 2 on September 24, but since both of her parents work at the ballparks, it was impossible to schedule a party close to her birthday because we would either not be home until like 7pm or I would have to leave at 3pm and he would be gone all day. So now that the Sox and the Cubs (so sad) are out of playoff contention, and the regular season has come to a close (thank God-we are exhausted), we have decided to schedule a party for the October 23/24 weekend. We will be deciding on an exact date and time soon. We just wanted to give you as much advanced notice as possible…”


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 6, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> See, I knew there would be something sooner or later, which is why I did not make a solid plan to come to gameday.  My niece’s birthday just passed, and my sister decided to choose gameday weekend for the birthday party for some odd reason.    well, here’s what it comes down to – if the party is the 24th, I’m cool and I’ll be at gameday.  If the party is the 23rd… well, I do have to be a good uncle.
> 
> 
> “As you may remember, Diana turned 2 on September 24, but since both of her parents work at the ballparks, it was impossible to schedule a party close to her birthday because we would either not be home until like 7pm or I would have to leave at 3pm and he would be gone all day. So now that the Sox and the Cubs (so sad) are out of playoff contention, and the regular season has come to a close (thank God-we are exhausted), we have decided to schedule a party for the October 23/24 weekend. We will be deciding on an exact date and time soon. We just wanted to give you as much advanced notice as possible…”



 She's two.  She won't even remember if you're there or not.  

She will, however, remember puppy you give her.  Her parents may never speak to you again, but you'll always be the favorite uncle!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2004)

oh sure, she has no idea what a birthday even is - birthday parties for children that small are mostly for the parents to sit around and talk, but the children do (sometimes) like all the attention.  

still, i am bound by honor and duty and all that crap to go if i am needed.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 7, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> She will, however, remember puppy you give her.  Her parents may never speak to you again, but you'll always be the favorite uncle!




Now there's the advice of a man (with children) who is looking to get someone else in trouble.  Why, you might ask.  I believe it is primarily so that the chaos of his own life might pale in comparison to the poor sap he's misleading -- even if only for a short while !!

You are a bad man Mr. Nobeard.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 7, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> You are a bad man Mr. Nobeard.




Mr. Nobeard, I think I am going to enjoy having you in my games in a few weeks. Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, my afternoon is no longer free on that day so drop me out of the evening slot please. I'll still be able to make it for the early part though so keep me in the painting slot and the food slot!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2004)

naw, they're living with my parents - my parents are not dog-living-with people so that ain't gonna happen.    besides, with my wife expecting, they would just get me back ASAP.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 7, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Now there's the advice of a man (with children) who is looking to get someone else in trouble.  Why, you might ask.  I believe it is primarily so that the chaos of his own life might pale in comparison to the poor sap he's misleading -- even if only for a short while !!
> 
> You are a bad man Mr. Nobeard.



 You know me too well, Quickbeam.  I must silence you at the first opportunity--watch your back at the Gameday!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 7, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Mr. Nobeard, I think I am going to enjoy having you in my games in a few weeks. Heh, heh, heh.



 I'll do my best not to disappoint you!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 7, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> naw, they're living with my parents - my parents are not dog-living-with people so that ain't gonna happen.    besides, with my wife expecting, they would just get me back ASAP.



 Oooh - good call, Boz.  Paybacks are hell.  In 1992, my kind, loving, church-going aunt who rarely says a bad word started to teach my daughter (age 18 months) to swear.  It was a payback for 1962 when my father did the same thing to her daughter.

Anyway, I hope you can make the Gameday.  But if not, have fun at the party and be sure and give your niece her first dice (they make large plush dice now--perfect gift for a two-year-old).


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2004)

now that's actually a good idea.    i'll see if i can find some fuzzy dashboard dice for her...


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Well, my afternoon is no longer free on that day so drop me out of the evening slot please. I'll still be able to make it for the early part though so keep me in the painting slot and the food slot!



LAME!   

Well, sorry to hear, Joe. Real life gets in the way again...


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2004)

GMs, remember that Oct 16th is the deadline for telling me if, for any reason, you do not want to run your event or have other schedule changes.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> GMs, remember that Oct 16th is the deadline for telling me if, for any reason, you do not want to run your event or have other schedule changes.




Yeah, better not be any excuses...i nearly lost a finger and i am gonna be there running games! (make all the fun you want, curt...i am gonna know where you live soon enough.)   

Seriously though folks, life happens...everyone here knows that.  it is one thing to want to close a game "just because"; it's another for when those real life emergencies happen.  the cool thing is to just let buzz know asap so he can make new/alternate plans.


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2004)

Gameday banner ad views: 25724
Total clicks: 18

Still seven days worth of banner ad left, at least. Pimp your friends, people!


----------



## Jaws (Oct 9, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Pimp your friends, people!



But don't pimp your friend's nose.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Oct 10, 2004)

And don't nose around your pimp's friends.

Sorry. This was just a shameless bump.

Anyway... How many GMs here usually get a chance to playtest their Gameday events? I usually just happy to get some of my gamig buddies to show up, much less help me playtest.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 10, 2004)

*I finished my playtest*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Anyway... How many GMs here usually get a chance to playtest their Gameday events? I usually just happy to get some of my gamig buddies to show up, much less help me playtest.



Since this is my first gameday, I wanted to be prepared so the players will have fun.

I can wing things better if needed when I prepare.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 10, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Since this is my first gameday, I wanted to be prepared so the players will have fun.
> 
> I can wing things better if needed when I prepare.
> 
> ...




Jaws,

I think playtesting is important, as  it can help prepare a DM for some unexpected issues in an adventure -- whether it is the difficulty of an encounter or making sure that all the PCs have a chance to shine.  Looking forward to the Gameday.


----------



## Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Well, my afternoon is no longer free on that day so drop me out of the evening slot please.




Bummer.  Why?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Why?




The old lady pulled out the spiked chain and said, "First the auction, then the D&D day, and then a Game Day?" Sound of the spiked chain hitting flesh. "Uh... no, just the morning on Game Day... yeah, that's it, just the morning..."


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> GMs, remember that Oct 16th is the deadline for telling me if, for any reason, you do not want to run your event or have other schedule changes.



Speaking of which, are we expecting any more signups?  Do you usually get a rash of last minute signups?  I'm really interested in my OA afternoon game, but I'm doubtful it's gonna stay on the schedule with only two players...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, are we expecting any more signups?  Do you usually get a rash of last minute signups?  I'm really interested in my OA afternoon game, but I'm doubtful it's gonna stay on the schedule with only two players...



 My experience at the Chicago Gamedays has been that most games fill up (usually due to a combination of last minute sign-ups and walk-ins).  Heck, we had 8 people playing Synnibar once.  That's gotta be a record!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 11, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> You know me too well, Quickbeam.  I must silence you at the first opportunity--watch your back at the Gameday!




Noted.
Too bad we aren't playing in any of the same games this time around.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> My experience at the Chicago Gamedays has been that most games fill up (usually due to a combination of last minute sign-ups and walk-ins).  Heck, we had 8 people playing Synnibar once.  That's gotta be a record!



Indeed. We will probably see a rash of last-minute sign-ups, and then more people show up as walk-ins. Odds are there will be more people in the OA game.

And even if there aren't, the GM's gotta run it unless they drop out by the 16th.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 12, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in my OA afternoon game, but I'm doubtful it's gonna stay on the schedule with only two players...




Don't worry. I'll keep it open just for you. You'll die quickly and be on your way home in no time!


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> You'll die quickly and be on your way home in no time!



This is now the official Chicago Gameday motto.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 12, 2004)

SIGN ME UP!

Breakfast!  Strawberry pancakes!  Mmmmm! 

Slot two, game two!  (That should make J.D. feel better  and OA always has a lot of butts that need kicking with style!)  

I'm undecided for slot one, but I will bring my painting stuff.  We'll see how the morning develops, and if none of the games are in dire need of players, I will probably relax at the painters' table.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a quick question for everyone. The Fiery Dragon _Battle Box_ has generated quite a buzz on these boards. Anyone here want to reserve a copy before we run out?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 12, 2004)

Already picked mine up! Still have to do some copying onto transparancies though. That was a good idea!


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> SIGN ME UP!



Done!


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for everyone. The Fiery Dragon _Battle Box_ has generated quite a buzz on these boards. Anyone here want to reserve a copy before we run out?



Me! That was one of the things I was going to look for.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2004)

what are the odds for getting in on a pickup game?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 12, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> what are the odds for getting in on a pickup game?



 Pick-up game?!!  There's lots of great games that need players--get thee to page 1, Boz!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2004)

my status is still uncertain, for the moment.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 12, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for everyone. The Fiery Dragon _Battle Box_ has generated quite a buzz on these boards. Anyone here want to reserve a copy before we run out?



 Curt:

I'd like to reserve a _Battle Box_.  Thanks!


Kent


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> my status is still uncertain, for the moment.



Your odds of joining a game are probably pretty good, but you're always better off signing up in advance, if possible.

Finalize yer dang plans, son!


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 13, 2004)

Curt please reserve a battle box for me as well.  Thank you sir! 
-jon


----------



## thalmin (Oct 13, 2004)

One Battle Box for buzz, one for Barendd, one for Nikmal. Got it.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 13, 2004)

*National Learn to Play D&D Day*

I plan to be there at the store (unless Best Buy changes their schedule at last minute) for the National Learn How to Play D&D event this Saturday the 16th at 11am. It is just some sort of pre-Gameday preparedness since I have already bought the poster board which I will use to draw out and make my dungeon for GameDay. I will just wait until Gamday to donate my prizes (just some books) so they do not get mixed up with another event. I would suggest some bagels instead of all donuts for Gameday since some of us do not eat much sweet stuff. I would be willing to chip in some dough (he he!) for the bagels too!


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2004)

Booyah! Be sure to pimp prospective victi... I mean, attendees about Gameday.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, there’s the bad news.  But, since it is in the evening, I can still come to gameday in the afternoon for a few hours.  Assuming I can get my lazy behind out of bed before noon.    And, since my parents live near Norridge, it won’t take too long to get there from Games +.  

“We have now decided that Diana's birthday party will be on Saturday, October 23rd at 5pm at my parents house. Invitations will be also sent in the mail. Dinner will be served at 5pm, later followed by conversation, presents, and cake.”


----------



## Mark (Oct 13, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> GMs, remember that Oct 16th is the deadline for telling me if, for any reason, you do not want to run your event or have other schedule changes.




Uh-oh.  I have a conflict that won't allow me to attend on that day.  Glad I didn't miss the deadline but sorry to the players who will now have to find another game to be in (and sorry to miss the painting seminar, too.)


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.  I have a conflict that won't allow me to attend on that day.  Glad I didn't miss the deadline but sorry to the players who will now have to find another game to be in (and sorry to miss the painting seminar, too.)



WHAT?!?!?!?! 

You're not coming?!?!?!

STINK!!!   

I'll remove your event from the roster and send a message to the mailing list.

STINK!!!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2004)

In a fit of righteous event-cancelling fury, I've signed myself up for the Great Train Robbery event in the afternoon.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 14, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.  I have a conflict that won't allow me to attend on that day.  Glad I didn't miss the deadline but sorry to the players who will now have to find another game to be in (and sorry to miss the painting seminar, too.)




Sorry to hear that you can't make it Mark, hope all is well.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 14, 2004)

maybe see you next time mark!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you can't make it Mark, hope all is well.



Yes, I hope the conflict is a happy one (like, "I couldn't make it because that's my poker night with Anna Kournikova"), not a sad one.

Some day... I will play in a Mark Clover game.


----------



## rowport (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry that you will not be able to make it, Mark C.- I look forward to playing in one of your games again!

But... all is not lost!  Sign me up for my (currently private?!) painting seminar!  Woo-hoo!  I missed this one last time around, and look forward to it.  It will be good to see the "Toe" again, and to meet Nik.


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2004)

rowport: got ya signed up for the minis seminar.


----------



## omokage (Oct 14, 2004)

put me up for the Great Train Robbery please.
Mark C.'s cancellation made up my mind for me.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 14, 2004)

got a summary of what's still available for the afternoon?    (for the sake of argument, let's say between 10am-4 pm)


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 14, 2004)

Curt --

To the degree my reply is not too late, will you please hold a Battle Box for me?  I have several purchases that I've been looking to make, and generally hold off so that I can spend a bit of cash at your fine store if I'm planning to attend a Chicago Gameday.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 14, 2004)

I am deeply saddened to hear that you won't be in attendance Mark.  Hopefully things are well with you, and your absence is for a positive reason.

Of course you know this means that you *MUST* come to the Detroit Gameday now.  If I can't hear you torturing players from across the room at Games Plus, I will bide my time to _be_ one of the tortured players six weeks later !


----------



## thalmin (Oct 15, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Curt --
> 
> To the degree my reply is not too late, will you please hold a Battle Box for me?  I have several purchases that I've been looking to make, and generally hold off so that I can spend a bit of cash at your fine store if I'm planning to attend a Chicago Gameday.



I'll set one aside for you tomorrow.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 15, 2004)

Please sign me up for Slot 2, Game Six "Meet Me Halfway"


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2004)

omokage, thalmin: your sign-ups have been added.

BOZ: Littleton, Allied Avengers, Slaughter House, and the minis seminar have openings, but you gotta be ready by 9:30am. Show up at 10am, and, well, you get to shop. Which is certainly reason enough to stop by GP. 

The minis seminar might be something that's not so time-dependent, but that's really up to KnowTheToe.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark,  I hope that it is good news that keeps you away from the Gameday. (If it's a meeting with Bill Gates, remember that he can probably swing his way into buying WotC and Hasbro for you.  )

Buzz, sign me up for the Great Train Robbery.  I am also ready, if need be, to serve as a back up DM.  

Does anyone know of a good place for Bagels near Games Plus?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 15, 2004)

buzz, it will truly be a feat if i am even AWAKE at my house at 9:30 am, and i'm about 30-40 minutes away from mount prospect.  but hey, even if there are no events for me to play in when i show up at like 2 pm or so, i will still be able to hang out for an hour or two, or more.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 15, 2004)

*Slot 1,Game 4- Slaughter House- pregen characters will be available*

I will bring about 4- 6 pregenerated characters for Slaughter House! for anyone who does not wish to create their own character from scratch. Players really just need their own dice and a copy of the 3.0 or 3.5 D&D Player Handbook to play. I should be able to fill in last minute signups or even walk-ins.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 15, 2004)

Did anyone get a poster to thalmin for the Gameday? Tomorrow is the "Learn How to Play Dungeons and Dragons" event, and we should advertise the Gameday.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 15, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'll set one aside for you tomorrow.




Thanks!!
Will your assortment of dice (Chessex in particular) be fully stocked and ready for my assault?


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 15, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> omokage, thalmin: your sign-ups have been added.
> 
> BOZ: Littleton, Allied Avengers, Slaughter House, and the minis seminar have openings, but you gotta be ready by 9:30am. Show up at 10am, and, well, you get to shop. Which is certainly reason enough to stop by GP.
> 
> The minis seminar might be something that's not so time-dependent, but that's really up to KnowTheToe.



The Seminar is not time dependant.. it is set up intentionally this way so that there is a free form about it.. we will be teching the patrons how to paint and such.. but not dictationg to them that they have to do it the way we want them to.. it is up to them of course. and of course it is all about fun and the advancement and betterment of minis painting 
Nik


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 15, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> buzz, it will truly be a feat if i am even AWAKE at my house at 9:30 am, and i'm about 30-40 minutes away from mount prospect.  but hey, even if there are no events for me to play in when i show up at like 2 pm or so, i will still be able to hang out for an hour or two, or more.



You could always join us at the painting seminar boz.. as it will be going all day long. There is no set time fram as I stated in a previous post.. so feel free to come join us and learn how to paint a mini.. heck you get a free mini to begin with, Courtesy of Games + and Thalmin 
-nik


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 15, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> Will your assortment of dice (Chessex in particular) be fully stocked and ready for my assault?



Games Plus has tons of dice 
Buy them all Curt would really appreciate it!! Ohh ohh do not forget the Cyrstal Caste Dice.. the Dwarven stones in the minis Display Case.. Man those are way cool.. made of precious stones like Tigers Eye.. Hemitite.. there are even Coppers ones and silver and gold plated ones.. there are to many to mention.. but I know he does not have to many to list.. I just am not sure the kind he has is all 
Dice are fun dice are cool roll em and make others drool!!
nik


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for the Great Train Robbery.  I am also ready, if need be, to serve as a back up DM.



Done. And much appreciated, WR.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> buzz, it will truly be a feat if i am even AWAKE at my house at 9:30 am, and i'm about 30-40 minutes away from mount prospect.  but hey, even if there are no events for me to play in when i show up at like 2 pm or so, i will still be able to hang out for an hour or two, or more.



Hey, a little Gameday is better than no Gameday at all.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I should be able to fill in last minute signups or even walk-ins.



Excellent, GORAK. I have no doubt that we'll have some walk-ins looking to play.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 16, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> Will your assortment of dice (Chessex in particular) be fully stocked and ready for my assault?



I will try to have a full supply in stock.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like we still have some time left on the banner ad, so hopefully it will be up almost until Gameday. Clickthroughs are up to 22. Booyah!


----------



## spacepirat3 (Oct 16, 2004)

I just found out that, unfortunately I won't be able to make it to this game day.  Please remove me from my two games:

Slot 1, Game 2
Slot 2, Game 1

Thanks,

- nik


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

Curse you, spacepirat3!

Sorry to hear you won't be making it, spacepirat3. I hope it's for a fun reason and not an unfun reason.

Well, at least that opens up spots in two events that had filled up early.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2004)

REMINDER: Today is the last day that GMs can cancel events. Otherwise, come to Gameday prepared to run your event.

I'll make an announcement regarding what events have open seats before we start the morning slot. Hopefully this will let walk-ins and any displaced quickly find an event in which to participate.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 17, 2004)

spacepirat3 said:
			
		

> I just found out that, unfortunately I won't be able to make it to this game day.  Please remove me from my two games:
> 
> Slot 1, Game 2
> Slot 2, Game 1
> ...




Sorry, you can't make it Nik.


----------



## Lord Anarchy (Oct 19, 2004)

*Buzzz....sign me up...........*

Hey Buzzz,
Sign me up for breakfast, morning Slot1, Game 4- Slaughter House and evening Slot 2, Game 6- Meet me half way.
tanks...........

lord anarchy


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-hoo! We're back! I get feverish when I don't have access to ENWorld.

Lord Anarchy, thy will be done.


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 19, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! We're back! I get feverish when I don't have access to ENWorld.
> 
> Lord Anarchy, thy will be done.



I was getting worried there for a little while and paniced thinking it was my new computer 
-jon


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2004)

Even with the cancellations, it looks like we've got a goodly number of people, yet with room for walk-ins. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the big rush of sign-ups at the end of the week.


----------



## Shadowbane (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd like to be signed up for "Till death do us part..." In slot 2 please.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 20, 2004)

If anyone feels like trading the D&D minis, I plan on bringing mine. Maybe we can do some swapping during the lunch break.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2004)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> I'd like to be signed up for "Till death do us part..." In slot 2 please.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks like we have maybe a day left of banner ad time. Overall, we've now seen 35,000 impressions and 24 click-throughs.

:looks at watch:

*sigh* Still not Saturday yet...


----------



## Jaws (Oct 21, 2004)

*Who's ready to defy me of a TPK?*

Bring it on!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 21, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> *sigh* Still not Saturday yet...



w00t!!!1111oneoneone!

Bring it on, man.  We're already stocking up on the Red Bulls.  Five hour drive on either end of this baby...


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2004)

Can't wait for that last-minute rush of sign-ups...

Yep...


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 21, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Can't wait for that last-minute rush of sign-ups...
> 
> Yep...



 Great!  Sign me up for.. wait I'm already signed up.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2004)

wow, only two days - guess it's time to remind my wife that i'll be taking the car early and meeting her at my neice's party.    (and if that doesn't work, i'll see you all next time, LOL)



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> If anyone feels like trading the D&D minis, I plan on bringing mine. Maybe we can do some swapping during the lunch break.




oh, snap!  i need to call my friend steve and let him know about that.  what time?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish I was coming!

A quick note to folks: we still don't know the cause of yesterday's crash. Just to be safe, folks may want to print out the info on the first page so that they aren't left standing if we go down at an inappropriate time. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2004)

good call.  will do so now.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I wish I was coming!
> 
> A quick note to folks: we still don't know the cause of yesterday's crash. Just to be safe, folks may want to print out the info on the first page so that they aren't left standing if we go down at an inappropriate time. Better safe than sorry.



 Oh, quit celebrating last night's game and come play with us in Chicago!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 21, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> We're already stocking up on the Red Bulls.




How do you guys stomach drinking those things? Eyuch.


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 21, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> How do you guys stomach drinking those things? Eyuch.



 Yuhm, yuhm,yuhm, yuhm!!!  Sugar Free Red Bull is my favorite diet drink... next to Diet Mt Dew Code Red!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 21, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> How do you guys stomach drinking those things? Eyuch.



Beats coffee, and has the same effect in terms of waking me up / keeping me awake.

Besides, I was using Red Bull to describe generically any type of energy drink.  I actually prefer RockStar and Jones Soda.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 22, 2004)

I vote for bagels and cream cheese instead of all donuts for Game Day. I will pitch in some cash towards it when I show up. I think there is a bagel shop somewhere in the mess of shops just north of the tracks. For lunch, I recommend that Sam's Bar & Grill place just a few doors down from the store towards Elmhurst Rd. They have great food and daily specials.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 22, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oh, snap!  i need to call my friend steve and let him know about that.  what time?



Well, official lunch break is 2:30 to 3:30, but if the games end early, who knows? And there are always short breaks during games, too.


----------



## D.Reaver (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, I'm in Naperville on business until the 26th, but don't know if I can make it by 4pm.  I will probably have to hope for a walk in slot on a game.  But I will at least try to make it to the store to buy something.


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2004)

D.Reaver: I hope you're able to make it. It looks like we should have some walk-in slots available.

TOMORROW! BOOYAH! WOO!


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry everyone, but I have to cancel.  I came down with something a day or so ago and its just getting worse.  buzz, can you please pull me and my whife out of games 6 and 1.  

My appologies to Jaws and FCWesel!!  I hope Quickbeam and Joshua can still go!


----------



## Jaws (Oct 22, 2004)

*I hope you get better quick!*



			
				shadowlight said:
			
		

> Sorry everyone, but I have to cancel.  I came down with something a day or so ago and its just getting worse.  buzz, can you please pull me and my whife out of games 6 and 1.
> 
> My appologies to Jaws and FCWesel!!  I hope Quickbeam and Joshua can still go!



Thanks for the heads up. Get well soon!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 22, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> My appologies to Jaws and FCWesel!!




No worries, feel better!



Buzz, just a suggestion but next time I wouldn't bother having the player's sign-up open up more then two weeks before hand, anything more then that is just too much it seems.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 22, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> If anyone feels like trading the D&D minis, I plan on bringing mine. Maybe we can do some swapping during the lunch break.




I just may take you up on that offer thalmin...


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 22, 2004)

Never fear folks, JD and I are still making the trip.

You can't get rid of us _that_ easily.  I'm thinking that shadowlight's illness was brought on by a feeble attempt on behalf of one (or more) of the DM's who did not wish to have my savvy and powerful PC's run amuck in their game .  But I cannot be deterred...and the same goes for Josh!!

BTW, feel better shadowlight.  You (and the wife) shall be missed.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 22, 2004)

*grumble*

so, when i reminded the Mrs. about gameday, she pulled out a long laundry list of chores that need to be done around the house.  looks like i'm going to have to do as much of that as possible tonight, and save the rest for sunday.  

in the meantime, i'll be fighting my way out of the house to get there sometime tomorrow... can't say when exactly, but if at all humanly possible i'll be there for at least an hour.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Well, official lunch break is 2:30 to 3:30, but if the games end early, who knows? And there are always short breaks during games, too.




i shall try (try, i say) to get there by 2:30.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Sorry everyone, but I have to cancel.  I came down with something a day or so ago and its just getting worse.  buzz, can you please pull me and my whife out of games 6 and 1.
> 
> My appologies to Jaws and FCWesel!!  I hope Quickbeam and Joshua can still go!




Shadowlight, I hope you eel better soon.   I hope to see you and your wife at the next Gameday

Jaws, we will have two openings in Eye of the Needle, so it might be a good idea to put out a call for any Arcana Unearthed players who want to play spellcasters.


----------



## Yort (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ready to roll*

In the valiant attempt to be the last to sign up, I would like to throw my hat into the ring for Slot 1 Game 3 Allied Avengers Assemble. Beyond my general need to procrastinate, I just picked up the stingy gamer edition of the SAS d20 rules last weekend and finally feel comfortable enough to only make a mild fool of myself at the table. Hope Reidzilla and the others don't mind dragging a little weight at the table.

Sorry to see Shadowlight off his game. Still looking forward to a good Buffy/Angel game,  but was definately planning on expanding my gaming circle. Hope you get better and can game soon.

My lack of posting aside, I am looking forward to the games tomorrow. I've only had one day off in the last 13 days and need some time to step out of the work-family-work-housework-work-yardwork-work cycle. My last day off was the international gaming day last Saturday, which only served to whet my appetite a bit.

Anyways, looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Don't know if I'll make the breakfast, but I'll be right on time for gaming.

Yort

"I'm naming all the stars. I can see them. But I've named them all the same name, and there's terrible confusion." -Drusilla


----------



## Jaws (Oct 22, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Jaws, we will have two openings in Eye of the Needle, so it might be a good idea to put out a call for any Arcana Unearthed players who want to play spellcasters.



I am prepared for 4 to 6 people to play. Come on peoples! Play the best damn d20 game period.


Peace and smiles 

Mr. 8888


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2004)

*Unable to attend*

Unfortunately, I will be unable to attend tomorow.  Sorry for having to cancel my event on such a short notice, and I deeply appologize to anyone who had signed up for it.


----------



## Tomoloc1973 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Taking Shadowlights place*

Please put me in for breakfast and I would like to take shadowlights place in the eye of the needle game. thanks!!

Tomoloc1973

---I am not evil just misguided---


----------



## Jaws (Oct 22, 2004)

Tomoloc1973 said:
			
		

> Please put me in for breakfast and I would like to take shadowlights place in the eye of the needle game. thanks!!



You can play the mojh runethane, quickling faen winter witch, litorian totem warrior (wolf), or giant unfettered.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## AelyaShade (Oct 22, 2004)

Still planning on going but the time isn't as certain. Thus, I hope I can squeeze into a game if possible. Really looking forward to the event! (On a side note, hubby and kiddies won't be able to join in on any game because of my daughters' acting class.) Depending on what time we can get there, the most they can hope for is to try the mini painting event.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 23, 2004)

Bront said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I will be unable to attend tomorow.  Sorry for having to cancel my event on such a short notice, and I deeply appologize to anyone who had signed up for it.




As a friend and former roommate of Bront, I can say that he did not mean to have to do this. His life just got complicated and it caught up with him.  :\


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 23, 2004)

I just got the Prize support from GOO!!! Woot!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 23, 2004)

Yort said:
			
		

> "I'm naming all the stars. I can see them. But I've named them all the same name, and there's terrible confusion." -Drusilla




Yort, remind me to give you a Drama Point for quoting Drusilla, just about the sexiest vamp I have ever seen...

(Now don't everyone go and start quoting Buffy/Angel, that was a one time deal.)

Bront, it's okay, life happens when you make other plans. Just hope everything works out!  *To Bront's players...*I have room in my ANGEL game so come on over and join the fun, you DO NOT have to be a big fan of the show or even to have seen it really. I have 3 chairs (the shadowlight's are gone now, *weep*) plus I might be able to fit one or two more with the appropriate bribes.  

*cough*hardcash*cough*


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2004)

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Buzz, with Bront's cancellation, can you sign me up in the second slot for This Modern Jungle (Game 1, Slot 2)

Monkeycheese42 would like to move to that game too...I'll be speaking for him today...(Hope you don't mind, Al)


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 23, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, with Bront's cancellation, can you sign me up in the second slot for This Modern Jungle (Game 1, Slot 2). Monkeycheese42 would like to move to that game too...I'll be speaking for him today...(Hope you don't mind, Al)




That's it...come my pretties... muawahahahahaha!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 23, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> That's it...come my pretties... muawahahahahaha!



Aw, shucks...he called me pretty...13 hours to go!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 23, 2004)

Bront, sorry that you can't make it.  

Tomoloc1973, welcome to the boards!! I look forward to meeting you in the morning!

Mark, I think we will have fun tomorrow.  However, I think a Gameday is not quite the same without you. 

AelyaShade,  I hope you can make it!

Buzz, I am prepared to run something if needed: either my adventure for 7th level characters or Keep on the Borderlands depending on the table.

Everyone, check to see where there are openings in events.  Even if you haven't played a given game before, there are likely going to be a lot of similarities with games you know.  As well as friendly fellow players and gamemasters to help you as well.  See you in the morning!


----------



## GORAK (Oct 23, 2004)

Buzz,
Since I was scheduled anyway for Bront's event for Game 6 in the evening slot, I am willing to fill the empty table and DM an impromptu D&D 3.0 game in its place. I am decent at helping players roll up quick characters and running an adventure on the fly. I can give enough challenge, hack n slash and storyline to fill the void. You can just replace Slot 2, Game 6 with the info listed below the dotted line. I can take whatever last minute signups or walkin's show up.
later
Gorak

..........................................................................................................

Game 6- The Trouble at Grisham's Point
(D&D 3.0, run by Gorak) 
Summary- It is springtime yet troubling events and mysterious disappearances of livestock and townsfolk have plagued the residents of Grisham's Point since the middle of Winter. A few days ago, Father Martigan of the town's only church vanished without a trace while tending to his small vineyard on the outskirts of town. Desperate, the mayor and acting sheriff of Grisham's Point has posted a plea for help and a reward for any adventurers brave enough to venture forth into the dark hills outside of town and end the menace once and for all.

3rd level characters will be created using a quick point buy system.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## D.Reaver (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes I can ask make it and need to know who I need to ask for? I will be there as soon as I can.

Rob


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! I don't follow the thread for 24 hours and all heggzie breaks loose! Player moquif from my Littleton game has also had to cancel. More prizes for us, I guess. Best wishes to all those who cannot make it. We'll see you next time!

GORAK, thank you for stepping up to the plate to fill in bront's spot.

William, seeing how short we are of players, I'm guessing that we won't be in need of an extra event, but feel free to come prepared just in case.

D.Reaver, I'm not sure that you need to ask for anhbody. The gaming room at Games Plus is very obvious. You'll pick us out in no time. 

Okay, time for bed! See you tomorrow eveyone!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2004)

see you, as long as i can sneak past my wife.    let's just say i intend to leave the house around noon.  what will actually happen - who knows.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 23, 2004)

Well its friggin Sturday morning and I am tired as all get out.  See everyone soon.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2004)

The boards sure are fast this time of day. 

Woo! See everyone there!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 23, 2004)

It is amazing on the speed difference between early weekend morning and say lunchtime during th week


----------



## Yort (Oct 23, 2004)

All right, showered and shaved, once the coffee hits the system I'll be on the road. Hopefully I'll wake up somewhere between here and there. See everyone at the store.

Yort


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2004)

well, here's what's up, for anyone still reading.  

my wife's car died.  so, i won't be able to take my own car to get there early.  i'm expected at my parents' house at 3, but AFAIK, i won't be needed again until 5pm.  so, with any luck that leaves me about a half hour to be at games plus.  

well, see you there as long as i can fanagle it...


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2004)

I made the first "after Game Day" Post...YAY ME!

Thanks to Curt and Games Plus for the space and time. Thanks to everyone who bought goodies. Thanks to Buzz for his work.

Thanks to my players, I hope all had fun but Tracerbullet42...I hope he had a rotten time. 

Luckily the King of Sweden, his wife and daughter were all saved from a terrible fate by Battle Squadron Wolveshead, and the city of Chicago were saved the summoned spirits of the Tsao Lions which had been infused into the Field Musem Lion Statues.

All may sleep easier in Chi-Town...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 24, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Thanks to my players, I hope all had fun but Tracerbullet42...I hope he had a rotten time.




Oh yeah?  I'll rotten you!  (Dang, yo...shut your mouth.)

Great fun today!  Let it be known that Samuel Jackson and Simon Cowell will soon rule Team Wolveshead.  "This party's over!"

So many burned action/drama points today...wow.

Thanks to everyone for contributing to make today so awesome!  When's the next one?  (Ok, it's probably a bit early to ask that...but really....when?)

And Floyd...I think I might have to sig that quote from you...


----------



## AelyaShade (Oct 24, 2004)

Many thanks to those who made this event possible.  My family and I had a great time! (Poor hubby did all the driving today on 1 hour of sleep and by the time we left at 4pm, he only had a few more hours of sleep before work this evening. However, he said the lack of sleep was worth it, since he said he had fun and knew that I had a fun time as well.) Met a lot of fascinating people and had a blast playing the Hero game.

Quick side note to Buzz...I did end up buying the last copy of the Hero System Sidekick from the shelves of Games Plus. I hope to make good use of it.

I look forward to the next one with hopes that I am able to enjoy the entire day instead of an abbreviated one.


----------



## Yort (Oct 24, 2004)

Great day of gaming. Special shout out to Curt and the Games Plus crew for being great hosts and to the GMs who worked so hard to bring me so much fun. Everyone was friendly and into the games, and for the first time in a long time there were no heated words over my gaming table. Probably something to do with the lack of alcohol and jerk gamers.   

Anyways, glad to have meet everyone I played with and am looking forward to meeting those I didn't play with next time.

Yort


----------



## D.Reaver (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks to Games Plus and all those who put the event together.  I had a lot of fun and spent way too much money.  

Hopefully I will be in Chicago again on business next year for the next one.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for making this game day another success. I had a good time, I hope everyone can say the same.
As for the next one, while it IS a bit early, think February. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## rowport (Oct 24, 2004)

Yort said:
			
		

> Great day of gaming. Special shout out to Curt and the Games Plus crew for being great hosts and to the GMs who worked so hard to bring me so much fun. Everyone was friendly and into the games, and for the first time in a long time there were no heated words over my gaming table. Probably something to do with the lack of alcohol and jerk gamers.
> 
> Anyways, glad to have meet everyone I played with and am looking forward to meeting those I didn't play with next time.
> 
> Yort



Yort-

Had I but known, I coulw have happily thrown heated words your way!  I am a jerk gamer- ask any of my gaming buddies!  I always run away from battles, and talk the cleric into the front line... (back me up here, Buzz).    

Curt-

Thanks so much for hosting!  I am so glad that you continue to sponsor this great event- it just makes me say that many more nice things about your fantastic store.  I enjoyed talking to you about the gaming industry history a bit, as well.

Reidzilla-

Don't mess with Lightning Jack, baby!  Buy US Bonds!

Knowthetoe & Jon-

Thanks for the great painting tips, and the mini!  Sorry I had to cut out early, but look forward to seeing you both at the next Game Day.  I will bring along my completed Banshee for you to critique.

Buzz-

What can I say?  You had me at hello.


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2004)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> Quick side note to Buzz...I did end up buying the last copy of the Hero System Sidekick from the shelves of Games Plus. I hope to make good use of it.



I am the official HERO pimp! 

I'm glad you had fun, Aelya. I hope HERO brings you oodles of fun for the whole family!


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> I always run away from battles, and talk the cleric into the front line... (back me up here, Buzz).



Seriously. When was the last fight you DIDN"T run away from?



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> Buzz-
> 
> What can I say?  You had me at hello.



Gaaayyy...


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2004)

More detailed thanks may yet come, as I'm pretty close to passing out right now.

Big shout out to thalmin, GORAK, omokage, and AelyaShade for taking HERO for a test drive in my Littleton game. I had a lot of fun, and I hope you all did, too.

Ludos to Halma, Tomoloc, Jaws, William Ronald, Quickbeam, and omokage for helping stage the ultimate lightning rail heist! Thanks for runing, Halma! P.S., Quickbeam: after you left, the Face managed to use her wand of Knock to open the safe and get The Item. She then jumped off the train and left all of you in the lurch. That's Neutral Evil for you!  Rest assured, Halma said that she meets a nasty end when our employer gets his hands on her.

Wooo! Another successful Gameday! Thanks to the Games Plus Posse for hosting! Thanks to the GMs for running events! Thanks to all of you for showing up!

Feel free to also thank the companies for which you won prizes. Submit a review here on ENWorld, too!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks to everyone, especially buzz, our organizer extraordinaire; thalmin, our fantastic host, and all the DMs & players.

I played in two games run by FCWesel.  All I can say is, "Wow.  You MUST play in this man's games."  That is the most fun I have ever had at a gameday, and one of the most fun gaming days I have ever had.  A few quotations from his games:

(from "Battle Squadron Wolveshead"):
"Because you don't have eyes."
"Finish her!"  "No!"  "She's not Finnish, she's Swedish."
"As he 'natural 20's you in the gonads."
"I'm going to procrastinate this time."

(from the "Buffy/Angel" game): 
"Undead monkey head butt."
"There's probably a missing nose penalty involved."

Oh, and one more quotation from the Buffy/Angel game:  "Cubs 2, Visitors 1."


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 24, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Great fun today!  Let it be known that Samuel Jackson and Simon Cowell will soon rule Team Wolveshead.  "This party's over!"



Yeah, just as soon as Simon gets another promotion!  "That's Captain Nerd to you!"  





			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> So many burned action/drama points today...wow.



Hey, I only used about 28 of those in one day.  All very well spent, especially the one to hide incriminating items in the minivan belonging to the mother of monkeycheese42's character.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I played in two games run by FCWesel. All I can say is, "Wow. You MUST play in this man's games." That is the most fun I have ever had at a gameday, and one of the most fun gaming days I have ever had.




Wow. Seriously. Thanks for the compliment Kent, it actually means a lot that everyone had a good time...especially those folks that don't live 5 minutes away from G.P. like I do--I am glad I could make the road trip out worth it.

(To the rest of the folks playing thier games, sorry if we...okay, *I*...got too loud.)   

Who knows what fun might be in store for Feb's Game Day...I am sure that in no way will it involve "living challenged miniature primates"... 

Hey, is it to early to call dibs on the side-room?


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> All very well spent, especially the one to hide incriminating items in the minivan belonging to the mother of monkeycheese42's character.




That poor, poor minivan...


----------



## Yort (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cubs beat Lions...huh?*

Totally agree with Barendd Nobeard, FCWesel ran one of the funnest games I've been in. The action was fast and funny in the Angel/Buffy game, but never got out of control or too silly. Not an easy task with undead monkeys, a lost nose, a funky smelling van and a chain smoking magic user tossed into the mix.

And to think, in the morning session I was thinking "Why is that man hopping about in the side game room?"   

Some of my favorite quotes from the game:

"I meant to do thaaattt...."  
"Is it a _healing _ explosion of blue light?"
"Can I take his body when he dies?"
"You're not very good at this, are you?"

Yort


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, let's see... I started off the day by continuing to miss the breakfast slot, although I showed up after everyone had left and enjoyed some blueberry french toast.

Then went over to Games Plus. I just started on Warhammer 40K so decided I liked the Eldar. I've already got some miniatures, but discovered that the core book doesn't have a lot of Eldar stuff in it, so bought the two Eldar Codex books (Eldar and Craftworld), as well as a miniature or two and a card game, Once Upon A Time I think.

Next up, the painting. The original figure wasn't in stock, but we got this nifty little dude who looks like a Van Helsing/Solomon Kane wannabe. It was fun painting with the two Johns and KnowtheToe. Learned some useful tricks in terms of glazing. However, learned also that I don't know if I have the actual patience to put into it. The results are fantastic, the time it takes is too much. I'm tempted to stick with simple drybrushing and inking for most of the figures and use this for certain villain and heroes and that's that.

There was a lot of great snacks at the place too. One of 'em was some cake with more blueberry goodness. The Oberwieis milk was also a nice touch, as were the creme stuffed donuts that threatened to explode when you ate them.

For prizes, man, there were a lot of 'em. I managed to snag myself a game of Car Wars, the card game. I find that as I get older, I enjoy gaming less due to jerks and time constraints, and card games, board games, and miniature games, more. 

Thumbs up from me.

Now when's the next one?


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 24, 2004)

I had a great time, and thanks again ot everyone who helped make this Gameday a reality.

Jaws and Halma did great jobs as gamemasters, as I shifted gears from _Arcana Unearthed_ to _Eberron_, going from a grim character to a positively dark one.  (Buzz, you should be glad that it was the employer and not the dwarven cleric who got his hands on the bard.)

A big thank you to the companies and individuals that provided prizes to the Gameday.

It was good seeing many of my fellow EN Worlders again, and meeting some for the first time.   Looking forward to the next Gameday.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2004)

so when is the next one so i can miss that too?  

ugh... it felt like yesterday was a conspiracy of everyone to keep me busy just long enough that i couldn't make it.  

curt, how late is games plus open on weekdays?  i get off work at 5:30, so i could get there about an hour later... can't ask you to hold my magazines forever.    of course, i will probably have to wait to make the trip out there until my wife's car gets fixed or i have another free weekend...


----------



## Jaws (Oct 24, 2004)

*I had a blast!*

Games Plus is a great gaming store. I could just browse for days.

Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler were awesome. Thank you for hosting. I look forward to Chicago Gameday X.

buzz is the man. Organizing it all and a fun person to game with. Tricked us all in Halma's Eberron adventure.

This was my first time DMing in this kind of environment. I want to personally thank Quickbeam, Joshua Dyal, William Ronald, Halma, and Tomoloc1973 for making my debut a very relaxed and enjoyable time. Y'all did a fantastic job of picking up the rules and the flavor of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed. I will e-mail everybody about the things you missed because of running out of time.

The Great Train Robbery was a lot of fun. We should of done less planning and more adventuring. Halma is a good DM and will jump at the chance of playing in another of his adventures. Quickbeam, Tomoloc1973, buzz, omokage, and William Ronald are creative and imaginative.

I want to thank Barendd Nobeard the most. He made the trip down from Milwaukee stress free. I hope we make the next Chicago gameday together.

And hopefully we will start up a Milwaukee Gameday come January.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 24, 2004)

Reidzilla/Yort/Rowport:

All praise the Golden Age Glory, huh? *snicker*

And All Fear Teh Immo-lator.

Or, y'know, Not. Heh.


Yort/FCWesel/Barendd Nobeard:

OmiGOD, "Angel" was =too= much fun!

Monkeys! Monkey-headbutts! Modeling Students! Chain-smoking-uber-geeks who actually possess levels of Attractive! (Bwah!! lmao) Light spells! Cubs Win! CUBS WIN!!

*dies laughing*

And the Drama Points for the appropriately witty/cheezy Buffy-esque lines of dialogue was a thing of beauty!    

And the poor, poor minivan. (_Hee!_)


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> And hopefully we will start up a Milwaukee Gameday come January.




I know Tracerbullet42 and Monkeycheese42 and myself would probably be up for a trip for a MGD (hehehe), though January is a tough month I can already forsee 2-3 weekends that would be rough. 9th wedding anniversary for my wife and I and a birthday thing, hopefully we can get up there...keep us posted.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 25, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I know Tracerbullet42 and Monkeycheese42 and myself would probably be up for a trip for a MGD (hehehe), though January is a tough month I can already forsee 2-3 weekends that would be rough. 9th wedding anniversary for my wife and I and a birthday thing, hopefully we can get up there...keep us posted.



 Let us know your schedule and we'll try to plan around it.  Anything for another FCWesel game!  

Will you be coming up in the minivan from the "Angel" game?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 25, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Will you be coming up in the minivan from the "Angel" game?



SHOTGUN!

Boo yah!


----------



## Painfully (Oct 25, 2004)

And here are some mug shots of the oriental adventures players in slot 2.  Note the well stocked vending machines at Games Plus, and the other pic shows the mini painting crew in the background.  

That's Reidzilla giving the thumbs up, probably after a half dozen invisible guards at the wedding reception jumped our adventuring party!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Will you be coming up in the minivan from the "Angel" game?




We do own a minivan. In all reality I will see if Tracerbullet could drive, better gas milage...plus I have seen what you freaks do to vehicles. Better him then me. I mean, it's not like he's supposed to have fun...so...  I am doing it FOR him. yeah that's the ticket. Morgan Fairchild!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> And here are some mug shots of the oriental adventures players in slot 2.




HEY!  If you look at the upper right corner of the second PIC you will see Tracerbullet42 in the white shirt and Ninjacat in the dark shirt playing ANGEL: This Modern Jungle. 

​
Note how happy they are to be playing...or it could be gas.


----------



## Halma (Oct 25, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Buzz is the man. Organizing it all and a fun person to game with. Tricked us all in Halma's Eberron adventure.
> 
> The Great Train Robbery was a lot of fun. We should of done less planning and more adventuring. Halma is a good DM and will jump at the chance of playing in another of his adventures. Quickbeam, Tomoloc1973, buzz, omokage, and William Ronald are creative and imaginative.



Ahh... Shucks man!!!  *Kicks dirt under his feet* Thanks guys for the compliments...  

Your game was a ton of fun too.. I really had a good time playing in a AU game with all involved and I would certainly love to play in more of them.  Jaws made our experience ejoyable in both his game, and in mine.  Good solid player and great DM.  I would play in any game run by Jaws in the future that is for sure.  Pretty soon you will be running events at Gen-Con.   Even though I died, in your game I think we had a good mission accomplished.  And a big Shout out goes to Jaws, Quickbeam, Joshua, Tomoloc, William, Omokage, Buzz, Curt and Crew for making my game day a fun one.  

Quickbeam, and Josh see you in Detroit guys.




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Ludos to Halma, Tomoloc, Jaws, William Ronald, Quickbeam, and omokage for helping stage the ultimate lightning rail heist! Thanks for running, Halma! P.S., Quickbeam: after you left, the Face managed to use her wand of Knock to open the safe and get The Item. She then jumped off the train and left all of you in the lurch. That's Neutral Evil for you!  Rest assured, Halma said that she meets a nasty end when our employer gets his hands on her.




Buzz you evil bastard...Thanks for playing in my game sir.. 
Our crew did a fantastic job and you were all easy to DM.  I certainly enjoyed weaving my story for you all, and would love to have any one of you join my games in the future. Your organizational “skilz” for this day has made our game day a really good time and a big success thanks for doing such a great job sir.  Keep up the good work Buzz.

Thanks guys,

Halma


"You know Milwaukee is known for their beer, but how do you make Milwaukee Wine?"



"Move Gen-con to Indy  "


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2004)

Update from Detroit...we made it home, w00t!!!!!!  I dropped Josh off around 3:20am local time and then made it into my bed right around 4:00am.  Next time around I will revert back to staying somewhere the night before or after the Gameday event.  It's safer and keeps one's mind a whole lot clearer .

As for the Gameday itself, well it was fantastic!!

First off, I want to say that I cannot envision a better introduction to _Arcana Unearthed_.  I bought the book lamost 10 months ago and hadn't picked it up once since the first week it arrived home with me.  This event sold me on AU.  I loved my character, the adventure was wonderful, the group was exceptionally well played and Jaws did a great job moving things along.  Big props for some excellent PCs and a really solid scenario for a one shot game!!  I cannot stress enough Jaws how fine a job you did.  As a GM who has run Gameday and GenCon events I can only say that you've got what it takes to pull off the atmosphere and pacing required to provide a successful one shot adventure.

Next, I want to say that I'm very thankful to Halma for giving me a chance to try my hand at _Eberron_.  I loved the idea of playing a group of evil PC's hired to rob the electric rail, and the backstory work and character development were excellent!  I'm shocked that I got to play The Leader (especially being an Eberron rookie), but found that it kept me much more involved in learning as much about the setting as possible during our event...which was awesome.  I am DEEPLY sorry that I did not force the investigative action along so that we could ambush the train sooner.  I just had the impression we were attempting a _Mission Impossible_ type heist, and wanted us all thoroughly prepared.  That led to a rushed robbery scenario, wherein I had to leave before the deed was fully complete.  Nonetheless I had fun and really credit Halma for giving us such a wicked adventure plot.
FWIW (buzz and everyone else), my intent as The Leader was to get The Muscle's arms wrapped around the target box and then safely teleport only he and I off the train.  After all, I was going to be the most famous wizard in all the land...or was it going to be the imp?  I can't remember .

Special thanks to Curt and Games Plus for hosting, and for swapping minis so I could get the Hexblade.  Neither of the figures we traded were anything special, but I wanted the Hexblade for one of my PCs and I haven't purchased any of the Aberration booster boxes yet.

Finally, thanks to buzz for organizing -- brilliant work, old chap!!  I look forward to seeing many of you again next time around, and hopefully some of you in Detroit this December for our event.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 26, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Next time around I will revert back to staying somewhere the night before or after the Gameday event. It's safer and keeps one's mind a whole lot clearer.




Hey, maybe you can talk Curt into letting you just bring some sleeping bags and crash on a few tables at the back of the store.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2004)

*Quick favor*

I want to make sure I have a complete list of all the prizes that we had this time around, particularly so I can send thank-yous to all of the companies that donated. Let me know if I'm missing anything!

Bastion Press: Forged Oathbound novel (24)
Expeditious Retreat Press: Monster Geographica: Underground (2)
Fiery Dragon Productions: Arriba Espana, Adventure Tiles Dungeons (2)
Goodman Games: Dungeon Crawl Classics #11: The Dragonfiend Pact (lots)
GOO: SASd20 PDFs
Hero Games: Sidekick, HERO t-shirt
Malhavoc: Book of Hallowed Might II, Chaositech, Legacy of the Dragons, Hyperconscious (2), Children of the Rune (2)
Necromancer games: Tome of Horrors II (2)
RPGObjects: Legends of Excalibur
SJG: Car Wars, Cardboard Caslte, lotsa bookmarks

Donated by players:
Atlas Games: Occult Lore, Ars Magica 4th ed.
Malhavoc: The Book of Hallowed Might
Mythic Dreams Studios: Dark Inheritance
Paizo Publishing: Copies of Dragon, Dungeon, and Undefeated
Wizards: Call of Cthulhu d20
Misc: D&D 30th Anniv. tote bag

Also, were the Malhavoc products donated by Malhavoc or the DiamondThrone.com community?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 26, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Also, were the Malhavoc products donated by Malhavoc or the DiamondThrone.com community?




I believe those came from Monte himself (so the answer is Malhavoc), but Jaws should know for sure.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I also forgot to make the PDFs from Khan's Press available. Totally forgot to print out cupons.  I'll send them an apology.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 26, 2004)

Fiery Dragon donated 2 copies of Arriba Espana.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 26, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I believe those came from Monte himself (so the answer is Malhavoc), but Jaws should know for sure.



Mr. Nobeard is correct. Monte (Malhavoc Press) sent those products himself.

I e-mailed Monte, Paizo, and Bastion Press myself for the prizes I chose/received.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 26, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> so when is the next one so i can miss that too?




Oh...  Don't you get me started....


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Mr. Nobeard is correct. Monte (Malhavoc Press) sent those products himself.
> 
> I e-mailed Monte, Paizo, and Bastion Press myself for the prizes I chose/received.



You, sir, RAWK. I'll make sure Monte gets a thank-you.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh...  Don't you get me started....




heheheh...    i will make it again one day...


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2004)

So, I had a flash of brilliance and thought of this slogan for the next Gameday banner.

"Our dorks are bigger than yours."

Thoughts?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 27, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> So, I had a flash of brilliance and thought of this slogan for the next Gameday banner.
> 
> "Our dorks are bigger than yours."
> 
> Thoughts?



 Hey, I represent that!


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 27, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> So, I had a flash of brilliance and thought of this slogan for the next Gameday banner.
> 
> "Our dorks are bigger than yours."
> 
> Thoughts?




I like my line about a dying quickly and getting home in no time.


----------



## Halma (Oct 27, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> So, I had a flash of brilliance and thought of this slogan for the next Gameday banner.
> 
> "Our dorks are bigger than yours."
> 
> Thoughts?




I appriciate "Socially challenged" sir..!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> So, I had a flash of brilliance and thought of this slogan for the next Gameday banner.
> 
> "Our dorks are bigger than yours."
> 
> Thoughts?




hey now, let's keep this grandma-friendly.


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2004)

The edginess will bring in the kidz!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2004)

heh LOL!


----------



## rowport (Oct 31, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I like my line about a dying quickly and getting home in no time.




Reid-

Hey, there!  I lost track of your e-mail but wanted to ask for copies of the SAS d20 characters from "Allied Avengers Assemble" if that is still cool.  Let me know- thanks!  rowport (at) yahoo (dot) com

-Tom


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, here is my finished witch hunter from Gameday.  I did not like the warhammer he held, so I swapped it with a torch.  The conversion is not very smooth because I had no green stuff.  The original torch I had in mind would have matched the handle of the hammer much better but the flames were going horizontal.  In the end I remembered I had an old mini from back in Jr. High/HS that had a torch.  I found it and hacked it off.

This is my first experiment with a light source.  I imagined him walking through the catacombs beneath a cemetary looking for undead, witches and the like.  So besides his torch he is surrounded by darkness.


Just so you understand, he is wearing a designer zebra striped cod piece.  It was either that or a yellow smiley face.









This was my wat of getting around highlighting black


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is another mini I finished that I bought on Gameday.

Well, this is the fastest I have ever knocked out a mini.  Starting from primed I had him painted, based and seal coated in just under 3 1/2 hours.  This is an incredably fun miniature to paint because of all the details.  The only frustrating part was the head because I dont think the details are defined enough.  It was difficult to tell what was what.

One thing I would change is I would add a purplish pink on the skin around the moles to help better define them and make them a bit more gross.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 2, 2004)

hey, nice work!


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> The conversion is not very smooth because I had no green stuff.



:looks at KTT's work, knowing he could never do as well in a bajillion years:

Yeah, really rough. You should be ashamed...

 

BTW, I sent out thank-yous to all of the companies that donated prizes. I've gotten a number of responses so far, even one from Monte! Nothing like contact from cool peeps in the industry. Gives ya the warm fuzzies.

Anyone else have a pics to post? I'm gonna get a digital camera one of these days...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like a good time was had by all this time around.  With a little bit of luck, I should be able to actually make it home for the next one.  Unfortunately I just couldn't get out of the Marching Illini Band Festival. I couldn't help but think of Games Plus in lovely Mt. Prospect, however, when I watched Prospect High School once again dominate the competition.

But next time you will all tremble in fear as... I think about maybe possibly running something again!

MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jaws (Nov 3, 2004)

*Cool Beans!*

I was lucky enough to get the following prizes:

Hyperconscious: Explorations in Psionics
Amazing Stories magazine
and Forged, and Oathbound novel

I finally got time to look at Hyperconscious. I open the book and see it was signed by Bruce R. Cordell. How cool is that!

So everyone who got a Malhavoc Press product, check to see if it was signed.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey BUZZ. 

Uhm, I just wanted to post a note to you and everyone who went to the Game Day last time. I am afraid it is sad news.

Alan, who is MonkeyCheese42, who went to his first Game Day just a few months back passed away last night.

I know none of you really knew him, nor that he was a big poster on ENWorld, but I thought since he was a Game Day'er, so to speak, that I should let you all know. 

Al was a funny and humble and gracious guy with a heart of gold, and at the age of 33 or so, was far to young a man to take this next journey.

Thanks,

FCW


----------



## Mark (Dec 9, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 9, 2004)

My condolences to his friends and family.  He was a very nice guy.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah it is something of a shocker, to say the least. Oh, and I made a mistake, Alan was only 31, not 33.


----------



## Mark (Dec 10, 2004)

Floyd - Email me, please. ( Mark (at) CreativeMountainGames (dot)  com )


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 10, 2004)

Done and done, good sir.


----------

